# Lister Egg Share girlies ~ Part 7



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

The Lister Egg share girlies  ​
Kateag 1st ES abandoned, 2nd ES  looking into 3rd ES awaiting af for bloods   

Nicwim 1st ES   Follow up appt 30/05 planning tx for july 2007 05/06 Matched!!    

Jetabrown        

Alexia 10/02       

Allybee17 10/05        

shye       

MJP   FET  Testing 7th June      

Miranda7 tx abandoned  , moved on to straight tx,  Testing 8th June      

wishing4miracle   Follow up appt 25/04 pill 23/05 D/R 12/06    

Luckystars currently on pill, 2nd HIV test 29 may awaiting match 

Honnybee Initial consultation 30/04 HIV tests in may, started pill awaiting match 

Jena  Testing 7th June     

curlyj28 D/R 16/05 stims 23/05 currently coasting awaiting EC scan and bloods 06/06     

Hope all is correct 
Anyone who is missing IM me and i will add you
Emxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Me first   

Question for you ladies.....
what day of your cycle do you have your baseline scan? I can't remember...is it day 5?

Also I've been told they won't match you until your on the pill.  Have you been told different to this?

Nic x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Don't you mean Auntie Flo? Who IS she? Who IS she

Ach no, that's Julie, I forgot!  

Em, that pup is a naughty thing! And strong! A tumble drier  

Did you find appropriately-named rose bushes? There are a few for memorial purposes - I got a couple for my aunt to remember my uncle by and was surprised how many there were.

xx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

WHO IS SHE!!!!!!! Hi Girls,,


I'm back I went to the lister and told the lady that DR Salah asked me to come and see him .. She said that he was in a meeting and that he would be an hour!!!!!!

I was asked to wait for Lizzy and I had all my questions ready!!!!... Then I saw DR Salah and he asked me to come into his office, I gave him the letter and he showed one of the top people there ( don't know his name) and he said all the letters are fine and that I could move on with treatment.... WoooHoo.....  

Then Lizzy spoke to me she asked me to have a 7 day break from Sunday and then ring her Monday to let know that I'm on the pill again and she would now start looking for a match!!!!!

She called me twice on the way home asking was I allergic to anything... The first time she left a message and I was about to call her back and she called again ... she said that she would be speaking to me in a weeks time   

I'm happy now and No NICKKI moments so far anyway...

I'm off to get ready to go to BB....  I will be leaving in 15-20 Min's what would u like me to put on my banner?

I hope everyone is well and Kate It would be good to have someone to go through TX with me you and Mitch??

Right 15 Min's to let me know what u want on this banner... I will be back !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ju xx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Blimey, i go away for a couple of hours and yada   yada theres a book of posts to catch up on!!!! 

Am i the only person who won't take it up the rear? (cyclogest that is!!)      

Em - You are going to have to stop talking about bouncers plaque, it's gonna make me cry     , its so beautiful.

Julie - Where is she? Where is she?     

Big hello to everyone, would do personals but can't recall where everyone at as we have had to get a new thingy cos you lot talk too much!!       

Can i test now?


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Julie - your banner - a big good luck message to our pupo ladies I reckon!
Yipee your ready to go. fab news - so glad your all sorted.

Jena - you don't know what your missing      You can test now hun, just be prepared for a false BFN!

Em - lovely idea about the bench - Charlies tree is by our swing bench thingy - love spending time up the garden with him in the peace and quiet  

back later
Nic x


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Wish i had x-ray vision like superman!!! Then i could look down at my tummy and i would know!! 

Sad...i am so sad...i need to go do something constructive.....


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hiya wow what a lot has been going on in here hormones flying everywhere  

OK where do i begin .................Julie i think you should put..... lister girls rock so jealous your getting to go there tonight wish i was I'm going to a football party thing england playing tonight and as I'm with child(s) means I'll be the driver....... i hope i get the chance to watch BB too think I'll get the hump if i don't...mind you Mr beckam is playing tonight so at least there is something good to watch. and so glad you finally got everything sorted with the hospital Julie believe me soon as you get your "matched call" it will fly by waiting to start is so much the hard part it nearly drove me mad!!!!!! so fingers crossed you'll get your call soon.

right I'm gonna have to love you and leave you all now i really need a sleep so so so tired really getting to me now i know the 1st 3 months is really bad for tiredness and i suffered with dd too but this time i just feel totally drained maybe 2 take it out of you more!! 

so no pm today but a big hi ya to you all have a great evening most prob catch up with you all tomorrow sometime xx 

oh just one thing                     thats for all you 2ww girls xx soon be there xx Allyson xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya everyone!

Julie thats fab news honey
Your moving forward  

Miranda 
there were lots of different ones
The one we are planting outside is called "simply the best"
this is what dh used to call her and i think that initially the one on her grave will be Golden memories

In November there will be two more these are the ones i have had probs getting
one is "sweet princess" and the other one is willo the wisp

so its all sorted

i will  now lol

[fly]3  in less than 7 days       [/fly]


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh that's lovely! We bought my mum a rose named after her for her 60th. It's so beautiful! Roses can mean so much.  

Yay! For finally getting going Ju! And I'll be looking for you tonight! I hope you do get a banner with Listerines on it - we'd be so thrilled!

Jena, it's going to be impossible this week, isn't it? Full of hormonal highs and lows and wondering.  

xxxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Ok, girls, have watched finding nemo and have put dinner on, feelin a little more sane now..... 

I have spoken to Julie and her banner says Go Lister Go and our names are around the outside, i told her to text me later to let me know where in the crowd she will be.....so i will keep you updated, oh yeah and she is wearing white vest top and jeans, with blonde bob type style hair!!!!!!!!!!

Em - Thats sooooo lovley               

Ally - Thankyou and enjoy the match...

Everyone else a big hello from me........ will be back later with more news soon.....

Love Jena xxxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

FLIPPING HECK!?            Not only have you chatted for england you have moved onto another page!!! 

Well! I cant even try and keep up with you all, so! 

Julie, will be looking out for the banner tonight!! How cool will that be to see all our names on it!! SO glad you finally got the go ahead with tx!!! roll on next week when you get your call! You will be matched so quick!!! WOOOHOOOO!!!

Jena, no testing!   You can do it! Glad Nemo made you feel better!!!

Miranda, hope you enjoyed your day off!! And I agree, no backdoor entrance for me either! Not a hope in hell!!! And SEX?! Oh my lord!? 

Maria, Lister were quick with the bill eh! Hope you feeling ok. xxxx

Mitch, Im hearing you Im hearing you!! I just need the old witch to show her face, and I have been SO    today that she cant be far off, and then I am straight up there getting more blood tested and hopefully get myself on the pill. Do you know, I think I will start it anyway once I have had the blood tests, cos if they say no sorry you cant share, I'll just stop the pill. No big deal eh?? What you think

Ally, enjoy the match. I cant wait til I can say I am the designated driver!!!

Em, sorry to hear you have been so poorly hun. Get well soon. Also, Willow?! Wow!!! Little miss or what!!!! 

CJ, any news on your bloods and when you next in hun Hope you get the go ahead for Wednesday, you must be fit to pop!!

I have spent the whole day in my friends garden, thankfully my cold has gone, but I have the sorest lips in the world!!! They have completely cracked and I swear I have been through a pot of vaseline and it isnt helping. Just want to suck them but that doesnt help!!!  

Also had my eyebrows done, bit dark, Im getting the groucho look def! I used to do my own but they are so so blonde, I was ending up leaving the dye on for over half an hour and it was stil fading within the week! At least this way they last 3-4 weeks, and it only costs me £5!! She also plucks them and tidies them up for me. 

Well, football on tonight   so I think I will be curling up with a mag and waiting for BB. Cant wait to see what happens!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Good Evening everyone,

Blimey i am lost now more than ever so just going to say good luck to Miranda, Maria & jena for your sending loads of         

Kate - Lister called, they are reducing my menopur back to 225 from tonight and back for another scan Monday, praying i will then get e/c date - been an emotional wreck today and overies ache like hell - stomach so bloated I look preggers already !!!! ---- Elizabeth Ardens 8 hour miracle cream is or Kheils lip salve is fab for cracked lips 
Hope that old  shows her face soon sweetie .xx   

Mitch , Nic, Ally, Em  hope you are all good, Hi to anyone I've missed - v sorry 

Julie shall be keeping a look out for you tonight DH going out so BB on all evening for me- haven't had chance to watch properly yet so lots of catching up to do !!!!

[fly]        [/fly]


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oooh ta CJ, will go and get some tomorrow! That 8 hour cream is supposed to be the bee's knee's on everything isnt it??

Just had a bath and smothered my lips in vaseline! Looked soooo attractive, honest! Lips dripping in it!! 



Hope you get the go ahead on monday! When I was stimming, I ended up stimming for 12 days as well, so dont worry hun, you will get there. You will probably be told monday that you have to take the trigger shot that evening. So, just 2 more days of stimms!!!

Does anyone know what time the actuall BB is on, not the days events?? Cos no way is dh gonna let me watch it at 8.30! Footie hasnt even started yet!!! Miranda, or Maria if you see Julie on the screen please text me!!!

I WANNA START TREATMENT!!!     

(ta!)

xxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It's on at 10.30 after Ugly Betty dear! I love Ugly Betty, so I'm going to be stuck to C4 all night!

I always use Blisteze, if you can't find those other products, and it works like a charm. Vaseline - ew! It just makes them gacky!!! And your hair sticks to it, too.

Are you being a moody ole bat then?   I'd like to see that - you always seem so rational and kind!

CJ, hope you don't pop! It's agonising, waiting to see what your innards are doing - I SO wish I had a home dildocam! It's not so unlikely, is it? We have more advanced technology in the home?!!!

God, I am SO looking forward to searching for a sight of Julie! Hopefully she'll have made her banner - I'm far too excited about that!

She'll be there by now, won't she?


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Right Julie called and said she is near the front end!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So keep your eyes peeled..


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Nowhere near the back entrance, then? 

Given our discussion earlier, I'm surprised!!  

Is she anywhere near the stage? By front do you mean near the house?


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

I don't know, she didn't elaborate!!! I think i saw some of the banner if i am right its white with pink writing!!!


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

you lot  make me  , 


Now glued to the tv watching for a banner - has it got lister ladies on then ?  

And whats this front door /back door malarky going on  

CJ xxxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Shes down by where the car drops them off

CJ - Will you be taking cyclogest up front or back??


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Front - most definately   

 CJxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

the things we ask each other!!

Does her banner say listerines or lister something? Cos I am sure I saw .....terines!? Im sure I did!!!

Mira, I just read your post to dh, about me being rational and kind, and he asked who you were talking about!!!!!!!!!!!        yes, big old mood swings happening here today! Was ready to move house and everything!!! 

Blisteez, that really stings doesnt it? I have the green vaseline, aloe vera (alright jack!  ) in it. Pile of poop if you ask me!!

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Honest CJ - front entrance, it's like cottage cheese, oozing from where the sun don't shine! 

You bunch of wooses! Take it like a man! (Admittedly, a gay man...)

So, we will see Ju when the man comes in then? At 10.30? Excellent!

Yes, Blisteze stings, but only momentarily, and it just absorbs and HEALS. I love it!

xx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Ok, just spoke to her and she is right at the front by the barriers in the bit where they get dropped off in the car, so we should see her when the bloke comes in!!!! The banner is white with pink and black writing!!!


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Cj - Stick to the front   

Miranda - Does it make your farts wet?

Kate - Moody, you, i don't believe you   

Love Jena xx


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Lovely  

Won't be eating thaat again --- ever !!!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

cottage cheese is just nasty!!!! Mira you are dirrrrrrty!!!!

I cant wait to see her!! Jena, text her and tell her to stand on someone shoulders so we can see better!! 

Oooooooh SO exciting!!! We all gonna be famous!!!!


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

we will never get any newbies with talk like this!!!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Cottage cheese, wet farts, rear entrance! Is this the right board?!?!!?

Eugh, yucky yuck yuck!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh yes, it is the right board. if you're a masochist!  

Mmmn, cottage cheeese... Yummy. 

No, no wet farts - just massive great gusty ones! It makes me SOOOO windy it's untrue. And I was no shrinking violet, flatulence-wise, before!
It's real cheek-flapping stuff, this Cyclogest.

So... attractive, huh? You can see why dh wants to get a piece of me!


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

I find the whole treatment very ladylike and dignified in every way!!! Of course its only natural that you would be even more insatiable to your hubby than normal    , especially after they have witnessed first hand at how attractive you are to the opposite sex, i mean, how many other men would sit calmly in a room whilst another man has a spot light on your naked nether regions with the lights dimmed admiring the view!!!!!!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

when else indeed!!! Do any of you find it funny that we let our dh's have a "moment" in a room, and then pass it onto the nurses, while they let us lie there with our legs up and wiiiiide open while a man plays about!!! And then we all go home and carry on as normal!!!


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Exactly - i mean my hubby just laughed when at e/t i said to the Dr, right then Doc, make me pregnant!!!!!!!!!

He has however just read this thread and has stated that we are of course sick and twisted!! Who us?? Nooooooo


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I must admit, I trimmed my lady garden before the EC!  
By the time of ET I couldn't be arsed and it was a right state.

Wish they did hair dye for down there! It'd look neater a proper colour, I reckon!

I've felt fairly dignified all the way through, till it got to ET and those stirrups! Glad it was a lady doing it then...

My dh was unconscious when he gave his sample!


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Bless ya!!!! When i had e/t Dr said to nurse, wiping away some mucas.. i was horrified and said i did shower this morning!!! But they just chuckled at me..


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

We'll have to let your dh off then!!! 

They do do dye for down there Mira!!! And you can get little wigs for it too! Mirkin, or something like that??

Jena, I cant imagine why your blokey thinks we are sick and twisted!!!!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I got all excited, saw a big sign with something girls, pink writing, then realised it was a black sign and you said white! I didnt see her.  

Bit naff that wasnt it? I was hoping someone would be kicked out tonight! Pref that Charley idiot. 

Friday Night project now!! I dont understand all these youngsters going out on a friday night!! So much good telly!!!!!!!


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Well i missed her, but now i know where she was i might watch the re-run tomorrow!

I don't know about you guys but i think the bloke may just get on my wick, already he is coming across as arrogant and one that needs to be slapped down a bit!!!!!!!!! We will see......

Right, i am off for my jab followed by cottage cheese and a acid tab     

Speak tomorrow

Love Jena xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

They do? Dye for doon there? Hmmn, sounds good! I could do it in proper shapes if it had a deeper colour. TMI?

Jab, Jena? What jabs are you on dear? I've only got the cottage cheese...  

It's going to get mighty *****y in that house this week! Such a shame we never saw Ju.


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Yup! Just think of it like a dylon dye for your dooda!!!!    

Jena, jabs? And acid tab? Im guessing thats asprin but the jab??

Im off to bed now, Miranda... SLEEP!!

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I...can't...sleep - last night was my first eight-hour stretch in about a week! I'm hyper!
Ju - where were you dear? Have you got a picture of yourself and your banner?

xxxxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Blimey you lot were busy last night!!

Julie - did you have fun?  

What do we all make of this new man then? I reckon hes a bit of a pratt and has anyone heard of that boyband he was in?

Oh my what is this talk of downstairs wigs ans hair dye    you lot crack me up 

will pop back later

Nic x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Morning!

Got woken up by Holly slamming the living room door, cos she was trying to open it    

Its lovely ans sunny today!! 

Miranda hope you went to bed at a decent hour in the end!

Nic, I agree the new bloke seems a bit "I love me, who do you love"!!! I think him and a few of the girls are going to be fighting for mirror space!

xxxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Good morning all,

The jab is blood thinners (clexane) we all know what the cottage cheese is,    and the acid tab is folic acid supplement!!!!!

I agree Nic, he is a bit, mmmmmm!!! The other person who is doing my head in is that Charly, i mean god she pouts and has her head sp far up her own butt she is breathing in fresh air!!!!!!!!! 

I have to say this BB is making me feel old, i watch and listen to them all and think OMG how shallow are these kids      , they are only 2 years younger than me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Maybe i am just mature for my age     

Love Jena xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Morning..

Sorry I didn't post much yesterday was on a bit of a downer  Was disappointed with that Ziggy bloke last night and like you Kate was hoping they would have booted that Charley out!!  Didn't see Julie either but I bet the atmosphere was great eh Ju? Can't wait to hear all about it.

 Cottage cheese - I'm on double helpings! Morning and night! God I'm so full of wind constantly, yesterday at work I had to keep disappearing to the loo to let it escape  to think I'll have to use it til 12 weeks if I'm pg  Gonna have to stick one of those sticky air freshners to my bot.

Hope everyone is ok? We're off into town today, may even buy a peestick!! What are you girls gonna test with? I used a digital last time, think I'll get the same again. Only 5 day to go eh Jena - Are you feeling positive? 6 for you Miranda and Wilma. This time next week we'll all know - god I'm scared!!

[fly]3 BFP's June 7th/8th!!![/fly]


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Awwww, maria are you ok honey     , horrible this 2ww huh??

I have a hpt upstairs from last time so will just use that.... 5 days to go now hun..... 5 long long days


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm scared too, Maria!
For the record, I'm goingto buy one of those tests from the pound shop - this peestick website says they can actually be more sensitive and reliable than the expensive ones! But I'm going to buy an expensive one, too, as a check.

Will you girls do that too, for scientific research? I think that would be a very interesting experiment.

I agree Jena - Charley's head is so far up her own butt that if she had to use Cyclogest she'd have to swallow it.

The new man? I dunno, Nic. He may well add an interesting frisson to the house! But yes, he is a bit vain!

Kate, I went to bed... but only after sending you just one more email! Did you get it? V interesting.

xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Miranda if you can buy a pg test for a pound then I'm gonna buy a load and start testing from tomorrow!!!   God I'm getting so impatient - just want to know now!  

Jena you're at expert at this 2ww, have you tested early before?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I did think of doing that! And seriously, www.peeonastick.com does say they can be better!

Why not? At least you have the chance to get a faint positive at this stage, and if not you know it isn't official test day till Thursday anyway!

Apparently you need a test that is sensitive to 25 iul or something. The fig is definitely 25.


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

DP would kill me tho!  

God I'm so tempted!.. Better go and occupy myself..  

See you all later


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Morning Girls,

I'm very tired didn't get home until 01:45... I'm getting old and acant do late nights!!!!!!!!

Right u may not have seen me but where you watch whats been going on in the house Davina comes to talk to everyone!!!!! I spoke to her showed her the banner and she said she was confused ... She asked what the banner meant, so I told her she said that we are all fantastic and there should be more people like us. She took the banner and read all our names out to the crowed.... 

I Will take a pic and put it on here....... It was great but I must tell u what went on before we got into the BB house.... My aunt that was driving who has been there before, decided to go the M25 I did say to her that its a Friday night and it will be so busy .. Well I was right the traffic was so bad..... BB close he gates at 19:15.. We tried to call them but all he lines were busy.. So we said we would give it a try.... 

We go to the gate and my aunt said that Julie can do the talking .. The man said no more in now its to late !!!! I said look its taken us about 3 hours to get here and I'm not going home!!!!! They still said no so I had a NICKI moment!!!!! The mananger came to the gates and I said PLEASE PLEASE let us in he waited for a few secs and let us in... I said to him I could   you!!!!

It was a good evening but very long evening and it was very long !!!!! I did try and keep Jena updated but you cant use your phones in there!!!! I was right by the stairs but I think the camera was right next to me... So I think I missed he shots!!!!

Bring on the action now the man is in there.....   

Hope everyone is well?

Julie xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Awwwww - how absolutely brilliant!!!! Davina read us out? That's fab. I feel touched by stardom!

Thanks for that Julie - it's given one sad lady a vicarious thrill!

Looking forward to the pic...

xxxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Bl**£y hell girls.

You have done soo much talking I lost the thread   

Well Jules you had a fantastic evening then chick? What a nice man letting you in.
How did you sweet talk him? 

Peestick, cottage cheese and vasaline? I cant keep up      

mitch

xx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Julie -     Davina loves us, yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Glad you got in and had a nice time  

Maria - I have tested early before, my last tx (with when we got ds) i tested on the Monday and got a bfn then tested again on the thursday and got a bfp!!! Then proceeded to buy another......oooo at least ten tests and did one a day for about a week!!!!!!!!

Miranda - I may if i can find cheap ones by some too, would be interesting      

Mitch - They have been SOOOOOOOOO rude!!!!!      

Big hello to everyone else    , off to check out that pee on a stick website     

Jena xxxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh Lord! Davina read our names!? We are Almost famous!!!! GO JULIE!!

Maria, now. Mrs.        You know what I am going to say to you!!! When I was on my 2ww, and was going to test early you talked me out of it. SO NO TESTING EARLY! ANY OF YOU! Its the 7th & 8th for a reason. I Dont want to hear any early testing right!

Hope you feeling more positive today hun, hate hearing you down. BIG HUGS  

Miranda, hope you arent too tired! All up to date on your late night emails now!!! 

Jena, hope you doing ok too hun. What you up to this weekend? 

Mitch, you dont have BB do you. Not ours anyway. Aw, feel mean if you dont know what we are talking about. Its not actually that interesting just highly annoying and I dont know why we watch it!  

I have just attacked my house top to bottom and its sparkling. Im off to the shops in a bit to get some lunch and some worming tablets for the kitten. Then going to chill out for a few hours, and then we have these American friends coming over, that we went to see on Wednesday, so that should be a nice evening. 

Dh wants to go to his parents tomorrow. Loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong story! Couldnt possibly explain it all, but in a nut shell, havent seen them since april last year, they never call to see how boo is, she didnt get any xmas presents, goes on and on! (For our wedding, we invited certain people to ceremony and then extra to the reception, she decided to bring along people I had NEVER met to the actual wedding, even though they werent invited, cos it saved them some money I could have killed her, shaking peoples hand at our wedding, saying "and who are you?"     ) I HATE These people and dh doesnt like them much either, but he is such a softie and feels guilty. When I had holly, they made us go visit them instead of them come to us. Much prefered it when they lived in Luxembourg. 

URGH!

So. That will help my PMT no end!!!      


xxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Christ! What a bloody awful set of inlaws!
Makes me shudder - you poor thing!

You could always tell him to go on his own? I know, not very supportive. But it is his choice to go and see them!?

You can't stop loving your parents though, whatever they do. Have you ever confronted them about their behaviour?

xxxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Ooooooooooo, kate thats a tough one huh, i am not sure i could do it especially as littl'un is suffering because of it (no presents) i think that might make me not want to go or even speak to them!! But.............they ARE your dhs' parents and he feels loyal to them and you love him and want to support him in every way.........mmmmmmm

Well, good luck with one   

Well, ds decided at 2.30 am that it was finally time for sleep, then at 5am decided it was time to get up....   
So i am tired to say the least!!! Dh has taken him swimming so i could get my head down, but as is standard, the phone ringing...............so i decided to cut my losses and say hi to you lot!!!   Enjoying the peace and quiet to be honest..and the fact i can type a message without little fingers wanting to add some words of his own!!!!!!!!!!

How is everyone today Its very quiet on here......you all enjoying the sunshine?

Love Jena xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks girls!! That advice was invaluable!!!   

I have confronted them yes! At xmas I lost it BIG time! They called us the day before xmas eve (bear in mind not seen them for over 6 months!) to ask what we were doing xmas day! Had obviously made plans already. When we told them this, they started going on about how selfish we are we never consider them, what if they wanted to see us, to which the reply was, arrange it earlier than 23rd dec then!!! 

Anyway, things were being said about me and dh and I cant stand ANYONE picking on my family (or friends  ) so i lost it!!!! I must admit I started swearing, told them we are not a trophy family and they cant pick us up when they feel they want family photos and special occasions, and so on! Dh normally tells me to calm down and let him handle it (which he doesnt!) but this time he just let me carry on!! I was shaking!!! Had several **** out the window to calm down and let him end the call!! 

So that was that, until his dad got knocked off his bike when I was on the 2ww and dh was called to go and help.   Now we get a call on wednesday asking if we are going down at weekend, dh say yeah dont see why not, and I have just realised, its his dads birthday!!! URGH! (Not actually even his dad, its his step dad, dh's real dad is swiss!!!)

See. Told you it was complicated!!

Jena, hope you get some sleep hun. Maybe an afternoon nap?

Miranda, hope you ok hun. 

xxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hiya ladies

just checking in to say hello and to say 

Maria

I am watching u from afar 

           

big brother is watching!

sorry for lack of personals i will try to later
We are away for the weekend

Already stresed because my mums got the hump that we arent staying with her  

The break wasnt realy planned so we got a lovely hotel 
with internet access (got my laptop back this morning!)
thing is my cousin and his dp are staying there with them so would be inflatable mattress on the floor with killer dog

plus my cousin has a 18 month old and 35 wks pg with baby no 2 obv no probs for them 
so dont really want to be sitting across from them at least this way i can go visit and when it gets too much i can leave!

catch up with u all tonight 
ps julie look forward to seeing the pics later!

Miranda thanks for your pm 

Em


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Just a quick one from me....  GUESS WHO HAS TICKETS FOR BB THIS FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!! ....... ME !!!!!!

I hope everyone is well I'm still trying to work out how to put the pic on here!!! But I will be making another banner a better one and we are going to get there for when the gates open so I'm right at the front!!!!!!

Well I'm going to get DP to take me out for a nice meal and the to the cinemar tonight not sure if we are going up town or just go some where local ( but not croydon)

How are the 3 musketeers?? I know I have no brain so please could you remind me of your test day's 

Jena - I hope Ur OK and I hope we speak either today or 2mor?

speak soon 

Julie xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow, Ju! You are jammy!!! I'll be on tenterhooks again, trying to see where you are! Such fun.

Who do you reckon's going out? That bloke has to choose who's up, so it may not be Charley, unfortunately. She'll probably offer him sexual favours.

Ach, Kate - one of those horribly sticky family situations, ain't it? Hideous. I'm glad you let 'em have it - better out than in sometimes.

I've been gardening until now - so many plants to go in! Hopefully they'll enjoy them at open gardens next Sunday. Though if I get a negative on Friday I don't know if I'll want to face anybody yomping through my garden!

xxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Argh! Em, sorry, I didn't include you on that last message!
Hope your unexpected break was lovely.
When do you start tx? Have you had any more news?

Gosh, just at the moment I sat down at the computer I had what feels very much like AF pain. I've been overdoing it a bit today - hope I haven't encouraged the old bat to put in an appearance.

What I can't understand is, why would one have an AF before testing day? It should be 14 days from ovulation, shouldn't it? Sigh. Think I'm going to lie down and read, see if the pain will go away.

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hiya

Just a quickie as i need my bed

Miranda  take it easy missus

the break away is nice altho not as missing little willow lol at least i got my laptop and wireless internet in my room tho

We are mainly away to see my dad, but not staying with the family as i felt it may be too much with cousins wife being 35 wks pg and a little 22 month old trotting about

dh now wants a billie jo (the 22 month old) he took her out with my cousin and she had to keep coming and sitting on my new and giving kisses!

I will be back tomorrow night so will catch up on personals then

Em

hugs and love to all


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Morning girls,

Sorry i didn't post last night but had early night, boy do i feel better for that today!!!!!  

Kate - Oooooo, you is scary.......... Still i think in your shoes i would have done the same!!!

Miranda/Maria - I WANT TO KNOW     , how are you doing??

Julie - Make sure this time you are right up by the stage with a HUGE banner!!    

Em - Does your mum know about tx? If so i am sure if you explain your reasons for staying away she will understand?? Its very hard to be around someone who is heavily pg when you are trying so hard isn't it??   

CJ/Nic/Mitch - How are you girls? CJ fingers crossed for you for tomorrow (i should be back between now and then tho)

Have i missed anyone If so SORRY not intended!!!!!!

Well we are off to see dh nan today which should be fun, a) she won't know who we are, b) when she does realise, she will forget within 5mins of us leaving..... bless her she's 88 and losing her marbles rapidly, but she is adorable!!!!!

My in-laws are keeping the dog until weekend, how sweet is that  , according to my mil, my fil wants to wrap me in cotton wool....bless!!!! So we said we would go check on nan then.....

Anyhooooo, i will catch you all later

Love Jena xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Morning Listerinees  

Julie - Can't believe you've got tickets for this Friday too! You lucky devil. Yes we want to see a HUGE Listerinee banner this time. It'll be even better this Friday with an eviction! Just had a thought we'll all know our fate by Friday's BB - Wonder if we'll I'll be having a glass or 2 of vino whilst watchin?   Hope NOT!! 

Miranda my lovely, have those nasty af aches gone today? I had them all yesterday afternoon   But nothing today... yet   No breast changes this time either    

Kate, hope you had a nice evening with your american friends? What a nightmare with the inlaws eh? Hope today isn't too bad for you. Any sign of you know who yet?? 

Jena - tell me about it   I want to know now too   We bought 2 clearblue digital yesterday so the peesticks are officially in the house!!   Have you had any symptoms?

Em - I've managed to stay away from the peesticks   Hope you've had a lovely weekend away  

 Nic, Mitch and CJ

Off out now for day, hope the dreaded pains stay away!!      

Love and hugs, Maria xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Jena, I'm fine!
I'm having no signs of AF apart from the pains, whic I hope is good. Usually by this time before my AF I would have lumpy boobs and be a grumpy sod. I have neither symptom!
Maria, did your boob matter change a lot last time? Gawd, the analysis is going to drive us completely

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85][/move]

By Thursday!

I just keep thinking I ought to test early in case AF arrives and I never get to test my whole life It's awful, having only one chance at this, it really is. 

Em, hope your beached whale cousin isn't p*ssing you off too much. It's like a punch to the stomach, isn't it sometimes? Seeing people heavily pregnant, or just pushing a pushchair about.

Aw Jena - give yer old nan a kiss from us all! I miss my nan and she's been gone years.

xxxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi all,

Miranda - Thats a good sign then!!!! As in NO signs    , you know what i mean

Maria - Have those dreaded pains gone yet    

So.......come on, whos going to test early

Big hello to everyone else     

Saw Nan today, she is having a good day, up and about, and knew who we were!!! But......i did notice the TV guide...... which is last weeks but what shes done is, cross out the date at the top of the pages and written in this weeks dates, then circled the programmes shes going to watch!!      Bless her heart

Anyways, off to put feet up, will check back later!!! When the sun has gone in, then some more of you might have been here!!!!!!!    

Love Jenaxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello!

Minxy just told me on another thread that the HCG shot (the Ovitrelle) can stay in your system for up to 14 days, so testing early might give a false positive, so I'm defo not testing before Friday.

I couldn't handle getting a BFP followed by a BFN!

Awww, your nan! 

xxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Just got back from a lovely day out walking with dp, ds and furbubba. Haven't had any af type twinges today  but I've had a metallic taste in my mouth all day, can't get rid of it! God I hope it's not my body playing tricks on me cause I know some people get this and it's a sign of you know what!   God I hope I'm not imagining it!    

Miranda I think that's what happened to Hayley, she tested very early and got a faint positive but it was from the trigger drug. I tested one day early last time and got a true result but I suppose it's best to test on the right day?! I'm def testing on Thursday cause I'm working Mon-Wed and couldn't handle going to work after a BFN!!

Please let us ALL be pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Awwww Kate - I've only just noticed that you've added a lovely comment to my profile! Bless your BIG heart! I love you!!!!! 

[fly]      [/fly]

Can't wait to go shopping too!!!!!

XXXXXXX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

In that case I'm most definitely testing Friday! I have to work Thursday, so all hell will break loose if I test early.
On the plus side, my boobs have grown (not plus as in appearance - I'll be Dolly Parton soon!) And still aren't lumpy!

Metallic taste? Good! It's all looking good for THREE BFPs!!!!

I do feel surprisingly positive. Thought I'd be going doolally by this stage.

All good!

Wouldn't it be wonderful if we were all successful? It would be amazing. The power of positive thought.

Then when Julie goes to that eviction she can tell Davina we all made it!

xxxx


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi all 

Hope everyone is well , what a lovely day - have been enjoying    in garden  

Have a quick question - since yesterday I have been getting EWCM  - and lots of it - is this normal ?? Also (.)(.)  are tender ? has anyone else had this whilst stimming ?? 

Cj xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

hay hay hay what you doing talkin about meonly jokin by the way  yeah dont do any testin til test day.i was testin afew days before test day and was getting faint lines right upto 2day before test day and i started bleedin.so i was getting lines 2 days before test day,14 days after trigger so dont do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!i thought it was a good sign but it ended up not being one.wish i had gone and had ablood test but didnt.
good luck ladies  

hayley


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Phew! Thank God you came in with that advice, Hayley! I would have been really tempted to test early if it hadn't been for you and Minxy on another board.
I am Impatient Annie when it comes to things, so I'm relieved to have the temptation taken away!

CJ, stimms have different effects on everyone. I had a bit more CM than usual, I can't remember lumpy boobs, but the FSH injection packs you with hormones, so that's why you're getting that.
Mention it to the nurse when you go in tomorrow though, but I'm sure there's nowt to worry about, petal.

xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya!! 

Well! What a day! Was actually not that bad! They did make an effort and it was ok. I am sooo sunburnt though! I look like a little red indian. Holly has my cold and is going to be ill for school I can tell.  

Now, onto you! 

Maria, Miranda & Jena, glad to hear you all doing so well! Into the home stretch now girls! This is testing week!!! Not next week, this week!!! Maria, good news about the metalic taste!!! Mira, good on the positive feeling!!! Jena, good on the sleep!!!!

Where is everyone else?! 

Miranda, thank you for my message hun!! And you are both welcome. My little buddies, couldnt be without you. xxx

No sign of the old bat here, no sore boobs, nothing. I seem to be getting some spots though, so hoping thats a sign!! Normally by now my boobs are so sore I could kick the shower!! 

Am soooo tired now. Might get my lobsterness into bed!!!

Night night!!!

3 BFPS!!!

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Spottiness? No AF symptoms?  It'd be a right riot on here to get _four _ BFPs on this board this week, Kate!
You could be breaking out in sympathy though - my forehead looks like a pizza!
I'm surprised you're not a peestick-a-holic - I know I would be if dh had vas deferens! 
Would you expect Auntie to come a-calling around this time normally?

My brain is shot to bits - no concentration at all! In fact I'm going to have to switch books, and leave the current one to when my brain gets back to normal...

xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh bless!!! Stick with picture books Miranda! Much easier on the 2ww!!!

Auntie is due today. I dont think there would be any chance of me getting a bfp! How funny would that be!!!   I must be having sympathy pains with you all. I def have the pizza forehead effect!!! 

Im supposed to call Lister today to tell them if its day 1 or not, and I dont know how late to leave it. Maybe if no af by 4ish I will leave them a message? 

How typical that the one I am waiting to come on time doesnt. How does that ALWAYS happen!!

Anyway! How are the PUPO ladies? and all the waiting to be PUPO ladies Its been a quiet weekend?

xxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Morning lovely lister ladies!

Kate  about the af
i would maybe leave til about 2 and if no af then ring and tell them
typically clinics normally say if the bleed starts after lunchtime the following day is classed as cd1

I hope she comes for you very soon if theres no miracle  altho i know a lady who had a cycle got a bfn in 2005 and now has 2 little ones! (not twins) so u just never know!

Miranda how r u doing sweetie
hope that ur doing ok       

Maria another pupo lady       
its sounding good honey hope its the symptoms are real and u r getting ur dream

Jena how r u doing lol at your nan but bless her!
how r u feeling pupo       

Hayley lovely to see you posting honey
hows the pill going, has the sickness eased off

Julie hope ur doin ok
got over friday night
ooh u have a few days to make a brilliant sign  

Mitch how r u is dh back from his camping jaunt

CJ its common for many ladies to have cm during stimming so try not to worry
is it scan day today if so hope its good news EC is not far away

Nic how r u doing honey

Allyson how r u and them twins honey
whens ur next scan

is it this week 

love to anyone i missed

Well we are home we got home yesterday at 5ish but dh sent me straight to bed, i had a awful headache all day, felt sooo sick, got all the way back to the station got off train and was sick as a dog

so i didnt come on last night went to bed got up at 8 had a bath was sick again so went back to bed and got up this morning feel a fair bit better just sipping some water to try to rehydrate myself.

This keeps happening its an endo thing normally i get this and then a week or so later get aunty i am praying hard that the zoladex is gonna stop aunty

right be back later on!
Emxx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Morning Girls,

How are the 3 musketeers getting on I'm sending you lots of     ... I hope u are being good and are waiting until test day to test??   

Kate - I hope AF arrives soon Hun 

Em - I hope u feel better soon just stay in doors and relax  

Mitch - Where are u ?? did you ask the Lister about the other medication you are taking??.. Oh and any news on a match yet.. 

Well as for me I'm having my week break at the mo ... Last pill was yesterday so no pills for a week!!!!  .. I'm not sure if I'm going to go on Friday  Don't get me wrong it was very good and this week is the first eviction, its just such a long jeronery?

If I do go we are leaving very early so I'm right up at the front..... Do u girls think I should go?..... From Wednesday we are going up to DPs mum and dads..  Don't get me wrong I love it in Norfolk its just DPs mum can be a bit funny with me .... As DP has a child from before we met and DPs sister has a baby I get left out? She does not ask me any questions about TX which really upsets me!!!!! But hey ho.....

Me and DP are doing a changing rooms today trying to change a front room and the bedroom so that will be intresting!!! I bet we will have a row about it

I will pop back later.

Ju xx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Girls

How are you all doing?

Jena,Maria,Miranda not long now and the waiting will be over, hold on for a little longer            

Hi Kate I bey you are pleased to be home! 

Jules I am sure you will have a good time if you go again on friday. Have you checked the waeather?
don't want to be cold  I don't like the cold  

Hi Nic how things with you?

Cj I think this time you will get a date for ec.      

Hayley did Lister tell you you have been matched?

AAww Em I do hope you get better soon, nothing worse than being sick (except feeling sick)  

As for me dilema.   Should i call Lister again or not, they told me they would call me to start d/r last week and did not although I got a garbled message left saying I would probably just feel lousy but it is o.k to take antibiotics. So I don't know whether I should call and ask if they have matched me yet or if that makes me sound impatient.   or ask when I will start. I really hate limbo land   Did anyone else call them to find out if they were matched and when to start, I don't want them being grouchy either.

so girls you great advise would be appreciated.

mitch
xx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi ladies
I am back again.

I just noticed I type really bad . I can not believe how many mistakes I am making, but I don't proof read I just send it so I do not lose my post  Lazy! thats the word Lazy!!

Well on a brighter note, I decided to call Lister and spoke to Lizzy who said " its fine to call its not a problem!"

Phew ... anyway they have a recipient for me but were waiting for her to make her decision. They will call tomorrow and tell me when to stop the pill and start d/r so I feel much brighter for that.

I suppose it is a big decision for the recipient and she needs time to decide if she still wants to continue. ...... or maybe my details are a little off putting, reddish hair is not everyones favourite colour   although mine is more brown than red   ginger stink of pee so I am told   ( I never said that someone said that to me) my son is a red head and it is so lovely, but he has really dark eyes and no freckles but I am biased!   

sorry for a me post but just wanted to update you all.

I will be on later speak to you soon   

AF dance for you kate                   if that doesn't start it I don't know what will  

mitch
xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

OMG GIRLS 

erm I'm a little shocked but I called the Lister this morning to say I'm starting the pill today. Lena just rang and I been matched!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am shocked especially after Lizzy telling me last week there may be a delay as they are so busy.  The recipient is timed perfectly and I explained we are away at the end of this month for 5 days and then begin of july for 3 days and Lena said they will work round that and it wont be a problem.

Also said if she says no they have a few others lined up!

This could not have come at a better time for me - My twins were due on the 7th June - this thursday.

Mitch - GET ON THE PHONE TO THEM! chase them. they were very quick to get me sorted so maybe they have fogotten you. I pestered them loads last tx and they never seemed to get the hump with me. 

Julie - you have to go to BB - Charley is so going to be gone, you have got to go and give her a big BOO from us! she is so far up her own botty! Hope the changing rooms goes ok today!

Jena and Maria - nearly there ! You are testing on my due date - Hope my Charlie sends you some luck  

Em - hope your feeling better

Kate - COME ON AF i want you to be my cycle bud!

Wouldnt it be great if we were all cycle buddies - oh have pity on the lister with us all descending on them at once!

I'm to excited so will post later when I am a bit more calm

yippeeeeeeeeeeee

Nic x


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

damn you Mitch you posted just before me  

glad you rang them and got an answer - well kind of at least you know they havent forgotten you.

on my last cycle one recipient took about a week to decide and then decided NO, i was really annoyed but like you say it is such a big decision for them and so much money to spend. wish she could have said no sooner though  

i was wondering how a recipient feels when she gets 'the call' wonder if they feel as excited as we do, bet they do.

the recipient they have matched me with is well timed in her cycle so hopefully she wont hang around making a decision - but she has told lena she will call her tomorrow.

fingers crossed

Nic x


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

by the way I changed my profile pic for you all to see me except its not too clear and looks like i dont have a nose!!

i got a nice tan though  

i do have a nose really

Nic x 

ok Im going away now


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

hey girls!
Just replying while our software crashes at work - what fun!

I went and bought SEVEN tests today!   I just grabbed two boxes from the 99p shop and didn't realise they have three in them! That's 33p a test!!!! But then I spoiled it by spending £8.95 on a single Clearblue Digital.  

How do they get away with that kind of mark-up?  

Yay! Nic - well done chick! Roll on the drugs!

Has auntie arrived Kate?  

So frustrating, to be kept dangling, Mitch!

God, you're really suffering Em - sounds like a catalogue of ill health, you poor sausage.  

Julie, don't go if you don't want to! We'd love you too, of course, but don't go just for us! 

Must dash, as I'm working - post more later!

xxxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Miranda that £8.95 will be well worth it when the PREGNANT flashes up on Friday morning      

Did you crash your work software with your filth aswell    

Nic x


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Changing rooms is not going to happen today.. DP has decided to play on his xbox !!!!!!!!!!! I have told him there is always 2mor!!!

Kate - Has AF arrived ??

Mitch - That is great news Hun I'm really pleased for you about time to !!!  

Jena - Hows things? 

Nic - That is really good news I hope I'm not that far behind you.......

Well I think I will go to BB on Friday I hope Charlie goes I'm sorry if anybody likes her, but I just want to **** her.. She is really getting to me I don't like people like that.. She is so far up her own  

Anyway must go and kick the xbox I will pop back later...

Julie xx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Mitch/Nic - You will be cycle buddies then!!!! Yay, well done thats great news   

Kate - Has the old bat arrived yet??

Miranda/Maria - How are my fellow 2ww ers I looked everywhere for cheap peesticks today and none!!!!! Thats cos i live in a inbred webbed toes sort of town, you know where momma is also girlfriend so i guess they make a fortune on tests!!! (not that i am bitter about them all getting pg by looking at a bloke)    

Em - I hope you feel better soon hun     

Hayley - How are you doing??

Julie - I think you should go to BB on Friday!!!! After watching that Charly last night, she defo needs to go, i mean i could actually make a hobby out of smacking her one!!!!     Plus you can get there earlier and get a good spot so we can see you  , not to mention a very good excuse NOT to stay at in-laws!!!!!!!!

As for me..............          3 more sleeps 

Love Jena xxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hiya..

Miranda, there you are!! I've been worried about you! Texted you twice today to see how you are but no reply?   And then when I popped home for lunch I'd noticed that you hadn't posted today? Phew you're ok. Bargain peesticks hun.. are you gonna start testing??

Nic - Fab news hun, so pleased you can get going again! At last eh?! Bet you're so excited  

Ju - Hope you decide to go on Friday. Looking forward to seeing that banner and you telling Davina that all 3 of us got BFP's!!!

Kate - Hope you get your comp sorted hun  

Mitch - Great news for you too hun, woooohooo!!

Em - Hope you're starting to feel better      

Hello to everyone else   gotta go dp has cooked tea, yummy!!

Maria xxxx


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Can anyone help 

I have just had a call from lena and I will not be in for EC on Wednesday, they just called and said my blood test had come back and my oestragen levels were at 16000  and they need for these to fall before EC which now may be friday ( not certain ) so now I am back tomorrrow for another blood test - they have told me to stop stimms and carry on with nasel spray , I don't understand what is wrong   , so frustrated and hormonal, I have 3 eggs at 18mm 6 at 14mm and lots of others at about 12mm - will this stop the others growing ??

I am now driving myself round the twist with what ifs     

Hope everyone is well and sorry this is a me, me , me post !!

CJ xxxx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

Just a quick hello just wanna see my new ticker, i'll post when i have caught up with all the goings on here, you lot really do chat far to much!!!!!!!  Allyson


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

CJ  Sorry I can not help you chick   have you posted on peer support, then maybe Minxy may help or mandy.  aaww hun, I really feel for you it seems like you have been stimming for so long, is it ohss or something because you have ben feeling a little poorly too.

I hope someone can help you  sending you       and it is just a blip.

mitch
xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

CJ hun try not to worry the exact same thing happened to me! My levels went up to 15000 after just 6/7 days stimming on a low dose of Menopur so they told me to stop and coasted me until they fell. This worked and I had ec about 4/5 days later. It's such I worry I know and I was so convinced that they would either cancel ec or not let me have et because of ohss. After about 2/3 days of coasting my levels fell and they let me go ahead, I was starting to feel really unwell by this time but was ok by ec. I got 16 eggs and none were immature or anything so it doesn't effect egg quality. Honestly I think you will be ok after a couple of days coasting with just the nasal spray and have ec on Friday. Keeping everything crossed for you hun     Good Luck!! Maria xxxx

Also I only had one follie at 18mm, the rest were smaller and still I got 16 good eggies so don't worry about the others not growing. All WILL be ok xx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi,

Just a quick update for you ..I am going to BB and I also have just been sent tickets for Big Brother's Little Brother so thats where I will be on sunday... On Friday I'm going to try and leave home about 4 ish and go another way this time NOT on the M25!!!!!!

I will be doing another poster a better one!!!! and I will be telling Davina that we have 3 BFP's!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anyway DP needs my help I will be back later....

xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Awww, CJ! you poor thing - it must be like Chinese water torture!
try not to worry, just keep that tummy warm and relax as much as you can. They know what they're doing. I'm so sorry it's taken so long for you, but it'll all be worth it when they harvest billions of big eggs from you!

Maria - I'm here now! I left my phone at home, like an eejit. So I got back to find loads of messages!
I was on FF all day at work, but with no time to have a proper look or post, as we have a colleague off moving house.
No, I'm not going to test until Friday. Maybe Thursday night? Does HCG in first morning wee last that long? I guess I could leave my bladder full for a couple of hours and do it Thursday night?

Ally - where's your ticker?

Jena, I too live in hicksville! But the 99p shop seems to do everything! I just keep dreading that I'm going to start bleeding before test day and I'll never get to test! 

Julie - wow! You are a celebrity now! That's two programmes we have to watch, to see you. Very excited!

Kate? Auntie arrived? Where IS she? Where IS she? 

Nic, Em, Hayley - howdy!

xxxx

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]CHARLEY TO GO FRIDAY!!![/move]


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

OK right i think I've caught up..it took me about 30 mins to read everything!!!!

OK cj hiya don't worry about your levels i was in the same boat my levels went right up2 1800 so thats very high like you i was told to stop nasal spray and stopped stimming too i coasted for 2 days and it did the trick they just don't want you over stimming as thats not good really you'll be fine they know exactly what they are doing i bet your have you egg collection day with in the next couple of days good luck

Kate wow you do sound as if you have in laws from hell....but glad it was not bad as you thought it would be. know the red Indian feeling i now have huge big red tit's now attractive!!!!!

nic yay ain't that just the best feeling when you are told you are Matched i think I'll always remember my call we were in cardiff just off to the DR who exhibition. wishing you all the best i know how long it has taken you to get to this point xx good luck xx oh 2 nights at BB you lucky lucky lucky girl xx enjoy i was looking for your banner last week but never saw it so cool Davina said we were all fab but i think we all know that don't we   

Miranda 7 bloody pee sticks I'd love to know what the shop assistant was thinking when you bought them all  lol still can't believe you bought 7 lets hope you get 7 BFp (not 7 little ones thou)

Jena so not long now 2 days to go I'd like to say it'll fly by but i know it'll be the longest 2 days ever can't wait to know your result, bring it on BFP  

maria good luck to you too have you got 7 pee sticks too??

i just had an idea ff should start selling peestick tests they'd make a ton of money or maybe not sell them reward us with them like club card points for every 100 messages we post we get a free peestick lol  

Em my next scan is on the 12th of June so just a week away b4 we see the little ones again see heart beats and movement as well....... 

anyway think thats everyone (i doubt it is thou) but if i missed anyone hello to you all take care girls lot's of love and stuff allyson xx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

can you not see my ticker  i can see it


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

THERE it is! Yes, I see it!

I don't know why I got seven tests, not at all. I won't use half of them! But they were only 99p for three, so I haven't blown my budget!

xx


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Maria  -Thanks  for the reassurance - feel so stressed out and although trying to stay positive - its easy for those negative  thoughts to start !!

Miranda - DH is cooking dinner and I am going to have a relaxing bath and try to chill, fingers crossed for you, maria and Jena, all waiting for BFP's    

Mitch- I don't know if its OHSS or not - I really hope not - nurse was so quick on the phone and I was in the middle of work so was difficult to talk ! 

Hi Kate,hope you have survived   In laws,  

Ally they have asked me to continue spray but stop stimms - does this sound right 

Em - hope your feeling better  

Hi to  Hayley, Em, Julie & Nic -   

CJ xxx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

sorry cj i did carry on with the spray but just once a day, and i stopped stims as i said i'm sure your gonna be fine keep me posted xx allyson


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks Ally 

I'm sure they told me to contunie spray as normal which is 1 squirt 3 times a day, will double check in the morning.  

CJ xxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

well girls nearly another day over with.

Cj i'm with Ally and Maria.  I think you will be fine, you just need a coup of days off from injections. You will soon be up for ec. Just make sure you are drinking pleny  until it is coming out your ears! I read that should help a bit.

Kate you have been quiet today  How are u?

Nic brilliant you got matched so quick now we can cycle together. Its good having another person doing it with you 

Jules, I will  look for you on BB on friday I did not see you last time, I agree that that charley girl is not too nice, I think tracey is a little eccentric too but I was surpised to see she was feeling so low.

Miranda you have gone for the lucky 7 that is what it is with 7 peessticks. See another conection to with wilma

Hi Em sending you (((((get well))))) vibes 

Hows it going Maria. I am pleased you feel a little more positive today hun   metallic taste is a good sign

Jena ooohh your gonna get your BFP you have the metallic taste aswell. my fingers are crossed. 3 sleeps to go and this one is here already so 2 more to go!

Ally your ticker is showing now chick it was not earlier. hows your little treasures and when is your next scan?

Hayley when do you start d/r? metafomin is not that is it?

Thanks girls so much for your pos

mitch
xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

wow was only gone for a couple of hours

and theres 2 pages!

Allyson lovely new ticker  

CJ i cant offer any advice that maria or allyson havent sorry hun
good luck for the bloods, i think they coast u to prevent ohss

Kate has aunty showed up

the 3 muskateers how r u all     are watching  

just a quick post as i have egg share chat at 8pm

anyone care to join me!

Em


----------



## little seahorse (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi Lister Egg Share girlies....is there any room for one more I'm fairly new to FF....and am still trying to find my way round, so be gentle with me!! I too am egg sharing at the Lister. Am due for my EC on Wednesday   How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi little seahorse

Welcome to the lister egg sharing thread

always room for one more  

look forward to getting to know  you better

best wishes 

Emxx

ps think i missed u i was in the garden area of chat


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Welcome seahorse! pleased to meet you, we are a friendly bunch.

with have cj stimming at the moment.

We have 3 girls on their 2ww that Miranda, Maria and Jena and they will be testing in 2-3days. 

There is Nic, Hayley, Julie and I just waiting to d/r .

Em and hopefully Kate starting tx in July/Aug

...and Ally yay! who has got a bfp and is pg with twins.

Thats all of us hope you feel welcome 

I tried to get into chat Em for the first time but did not succeed.

mitch
xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

God you lot you talk too much!!! 

Hi Seahorse - good luck keeping up with all the chat!  

Do you know when I did my tx last September I was the only Lister ladie on the whole egg share thread- look what a trendsetter I am  

So Mitch - when do you reckon you'll start down reg? any idea?

CJ - Don't worry (easy said) I'm sure it'll all be good - their the experts.

Kate - your quiet today, been working? Hope your ok 

Miranda - bet you use all 7 tests - they become addicitive

Ally - whens your holiday? Is that after your next scan?  bet you can't wait!

Hi to everyone else- sorry struggling to keep up

Nic x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Just a quickie, as I ought to get on with my third installment of my one-week (yeah, I know) diary!

Welcome aboard Seahorse!

Have you got a name, me lovely? I feel silly calling you Seahorse!

Good luck with egg collection! How on earth have you not found us before now? You must be a stronger lady than I! Have you done this all before?
We're all family here - another name to add to your BB board, Ju!

Are you following Big Brother? if not, you'll have to watch on Friday as Julie's going to be holding up a big placard with all our names on!!

Gawd, blethering again - must write my diary!

Laters, duckies

xxxx


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Hey Seahorse

I met you in cycle budds and was meant to be having EC also on Wednesday ,  hopefully will know more tomorrow , enjoy your drug free day tomorrow and      

CJ xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

hey everyone - me again!

Message from Kate - she's offline for a few days - booooooooo!   

She'll be   until her poorly 'puter makes it back from the menders.

xxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

NIc 

Lizzy said she will call me tomorrow and discuss coming off the pill and start d/r  so hopefully in the next couple ofdays how from matching does it take?  I noticed you are a couple of days ahead on your cd cycle. This is the confusing bit, I have been on the pill now for 4 weeks. how long is the recip on pill for? as they have to match up together don't they. I do find all this hard to remember, maybe you may know? 

Thanks for telling us that Mira how you doing missus?
mitch
xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Mitch 
ignore my cycle ticker
I need to remove it and start a new one  

If my recipient confirms going ahead then I will be stimming beginning of July.

You should start stimming approx a week after coming off the pill.

night everyone
Nic


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for that nic, I never thought to ask these sort of questions did they tell you that about stimming too. I was hoping to finish that by the end of june. Just show you can't predict anything.

Night all

mitch
xx


----------



## little seahorse (Jun 3, 2007)

thanks for the lovely welcome everyone. My real name is Janet or Jan or Lil C if you prefer...Little Seahorse is a reference to a small tattoo I have at the base of my spine!! I sometimes wish I was a seahorse...with them its the males that have the babies!!! Do you reckon our men would go through all we have had to go through I think not in my case!!

CJ...hope all goes well tomorrow - will keep my fingers crossed for you xx

Yes...am watching BB, Every year I say I won't, but every year I do....no willpower!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Willpower schmillpower! Just glad you watch it! I like to know these things!  

I don't think my dh could carry a baby, but i think he'd love it. Lots of excuses not to do the chores I want him to!

xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

oooh i dont think i would like my dh to be pg

he had manflu this morning but sprang to life at 130pm this afternoon
back to bed by 830pm

we women just carry on dont we!!!

if a major miracle happened and my dh could get pg haha
he would take to his bed for 2 yrs lmao

Em


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

oooh you ladies talk for england   where am i ment to begin.....erm it will take me a minute....

kate-af was weird for me now signs no nothing,it just happened hope its the same for you 
       af dance....
        

miranda-you naughty girl  dont get tempted.also know where to get those cheap tests pound world.got luck for those 7bfps 

mjp-not long now 

honneybee-dont know when dr yet.been on pill for 2wks tomorro.ringin lister tomorro again to see whats happenin.metformin for pco.havent been takin it as much as should,i know naughty.

nic-good to see you matched up.

alley bee-like your ticker.good to see things are going well.you getting a scan pic on your next scan?

curly-hope those levels fall alittle so you can get those eggies collected.good luck 

luckstars-get that poster up BIG for us to see.

heffalump-hope your ok 

seahorse-welcome to our mad thread good luck in tx 

hello to anyone else ive missed off,sorry.and good luck to everyone  

hayley


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I won't test early, Hayls, I promise!

How does the metformin make you feel - lousy? Is that why you're not good at taking it? I'm rubbish at taking any medication - have to set my alarm!

Em, we certainly are stronger than the chaps, eh? though I'm rubbish with a sledgehammer...

Gawd, girls! I have such bad shooting pains up my ****! TMI It feels just like it did after egg collection? urgh...

xxxx


----------



## little seahorse (Jun 3, 2007)

15 mins till trigger injection then off to bed!!! I won't be on tomorrow...I'll be luxuriating in my 5* hotel room...  with my man!!! Then EC on wednesday....  Good luck to all....will be keeping everything crossed for you x       
Take care xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oooh, sounds lovely! Enjoy!

xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Not sure if this working or not! I'm on my phone!

Hi everyone! Laptop dead, off to apple shop in bluewater tomorrow. 

Bad day, long story. No af yet but getting belly ache on and off so maybe tonight. 

Everyone seems to have cycle buddies but me now. Nic has gone on ahead without me!

Lister want to charge me for day 2 bloods so going to try the docs again. They have given me no help at all so maybe they could just this once?! Keep it crossed for me please. Looks like tx will now be august/september for us. Gutted but hey ho. What's a girl to do. 

Anyway! Seahorse hiya hun!! I do post honest! Good luck for ec. X

Maria and miranda, mmmmwah! Can't do pics. But love ya both. 

Nic, tried to pm you but don't know if that works either, so mira did it for me!!

Off now in case this crashes on me again! 
XxxxX


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

kate

we miss you babe

hope that the apple shop can fix things up for you

Hope that AF arrives for u soon

Miranda  to you honey

Hayley lovely to see u posting
not had the met so cant comment but i know lots who have
there is a met thread on the pcos board have u posted there?

hugs to everyone else
ooh Lil C lovely luxurious night planned
lots of luck sweetie

I have just spoken to mum as dad had his appt today

hugs to everyone
Love Emxx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Welcome Little Seahorse.... I'm the BB Queen here.. I'm off to BB on Friday and on Sunday I'm off to Big Brother's Little Brother.. So I will add you to my list!!!!!!

Well how are Jena, Miranda, maria??   .....

Kate - I hope you get your PC fixed soon !!!!!

As for me Waiting for AF to arrive last night was the first night without the pill, does anybody know how long AF arrives after you stop the pill for your 7 day break? ..

Me and DP finished the bathroom yesterday but we went to Ikea at 2200 last night and it was still busy...?? There was even people there with baby's?? at that time of night I think they should be in bed!!!!!

Well of to do more housework it never ends!!!!! Be back later as from 2mor I'm off to Norfolk for 2 days   but thats another story!!

Julie xx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Girls,

How are we all today??

Kate - Come back soon xxxxxxxxxx

Lil C - Welcome and good luck for e/c    

Hayley - Metformin is HORRIBLE huh.....    

Julie - Go Davina Go davina, if you get up by stage she might say our names on air!!!! Wow how cool would that be!!

Em - Wish your Dad good luck from all of us, let us know how he gets on   

Miranda/Maria - 2 more sleeps........     

Nic/Mitch - HELLO    

Hope thats everyone, i will be back later when ds isn't trying to type messages to you all..... so damn annoying!!!!!!!

Love Jena xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey Ju! AF should come tomorrow, though one never really knows!

Have a lovely time in Norfolk, pet. See you Friday!

Hello Jena! Three sleeps for me!   So antsy I can hardly sleep at night! The shooting pains up my rear and front entrances aren't helping, neither...
How are your symptoms?

Em, has your dad has his appt yet? How is he?

xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Morning girls

how r u all

Jena, miranda, Maria        

kate miss you sweetie hope that apple can sort out your mac very soon!

Julie yay our official BB queen
you should give yourself a custom title hehe

Nic oooh how exciting  for the recipient

Mitch hows u honey

Hayley hope ur doing ok

Lil c thinking of u wishing u lots of eggies at ec tomorrow

sorry to anyone i missed

Thanks for asking about my dad
he had his appt yesterday 
not looking great but will know full extent after test results are back
hes got one more test to go and awaiting a date this should give the full picture and the prognosis

Its mums 60th tomorrrow bless her 
bit gutted i cant be there with her
so i popped some money in her bank account last night she was well suprised to see it bless her

Will update you when we know more

Em


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Girls,

I am sorry but this a me post i am afraid........

I have a confession, i tested on Monday and got a VERY faint positive, please don't tell me off!!!! Soooooooo, i checked it out and the pregnyl may or may not have been in my system as it takes 1 day to lose 1000ui.... i tested again this morning and i got a bfn    using a 4 days early test!! Anyhoo, i am now thinking it hasn't worked and on thurs i will get a bfn. I know its really naughty of me but i couldn't help, i don't have anymore tests in the house and don't plan on getting anymore..... so i am currently feeling really ashamed of myself for giving in and upset that it hasn't worked out.
Which is really doing my head in as we had 2 really good blastbabies put back in, why oh why do we have to go through this terrible/horrible tx....... going to go now before i go completley into one.

Love Jena xxxxxxxxx


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Jena 

Hi sweetie, please try and stay positive you tested early so may still be wrong  and you may find yourself  with a BFP in a couple of days,   put the other tests away, put your feet up and rest hun.

Sending you a big  

Just been called by Lister and my oestrogen levels are now 21900 - so no EC date yet they are letting me coast for another couple of days and I will need to go back for scan and blood test in the morning. My stomach is feeling very bloated and sore especially on the left side,   . 


CJ xxxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

AAwww Jena hun don't give up yet, like you said, you have tested a few days early and you can still get a positive. Thurdays is your correct day wait til then hun.   . Thinking of you hun. KEEP STRONG AND POSITIVE!

Cj keep drinking your water like theres no tomorrow.      you will soon go to ec.

hope you girls are all doing fine. 

Em hope the rsults come back good for your dad   

Miranda and Maria a couple more days to go sending you lots of embedding vibes

Julie did Lister say when they will call you again? I think you should push them.

Nic do you have a date to d/r?

Hi hayley not long until you d/r

Kate it is so damn annoying when your laptop plays up.

I have been told that the recipient has turned down egg share with me so am waiting again to be matched.   

mitch
xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

hello Lister Ladies

Just a real quickie from me as Im meant to be cooking tea.

Julie - Im jealouse - BB abd BBLB! How are we going to spot you at BBLB you'll have to tell us what your wearing.

Em - Hi hon - Happy birthday to your mummy

Mitch - no call from Lena today   (so far anyway) but to be honest Im not fussed and will give her a few days before I chase up 

CJ - WATER WATER WATER, drink away lovey, fingers crossed for tomorrow

Jena -   keep strong till official test day - its not over yet!!  

Kate -   I text you are you mad at me for leaving you behind? Im sorry   talk to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hope you get computer sorted soon

Maria - you keeping strong? 2 more sleeps to go xx

S.Horse - good luck for e/c - enjoy your hotel stay.

Hi to everyone else

be back later

nic xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Lovely Lister ladies

Jena sweetie i am not gonna tell you off because i think you feel bad enough already sweetheart

It really is early to test and its been known for 2ww ladies have tested bfn day before and bfp test date so please dont give up just yet sweetie

Miranda how r u doing honey

Maria thinking of you sweetie hope ur holding up ok

kate we still miss u!

Nic its all go hey hun

Mitch sorry the recipient said no but there will be one and very soon who will love your eggs

Julie hows u lister BB queen!

Cj  for the blood test and scan tomorrow hope the levels go down for you very soon so you can have that precious cargo collected

lil c hope ec goes well tomorrow 

Hayley hope ur ok

had a busy day today!
took willow for a 3 mile walk
had a spot of lunch
did the housework
went to the post office
took willow for a short walk to meet dh
then dh asked what have i been doin all day argh!

then announces hes off out with work tonight he reckons he told me but he didnt i know it
oh well no need to cook his dinner tonight
an evening to myself just me and willow lovely!

off to the fridge!

Em


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Jena - I want to send you a  ... Don't give up Thursday is not here yet . My friend tested a day early and got a neg she tested again he next day and got a BFP so hang on in there I will give u a call later 

Mich - Oh I'm sorry Hun I hope u wont have to wait long!!! I'm on my 7 day break ..

Nick - I will let u know what I'm going to wear ( not sure yet I hope the weather will make up its mind)

CJ - I hope EC will be soon  

Miranda - Thanks for the advise hun I hope AF arrives soon..

Well as for me I'm on my day break from the pill and boy have I got ^beware^ but no AF pains yet I hope these moods go!! 

 to anyone I have missed more decorating to do before 2mor 

Julie xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Awww Jena hang on in there   remember you tested early last time and got a BFN only to have a BFP later! Your little man is living proof of that! It is definately NOT over yet sweetheart, big hugs and positive vibes coming        

I've been feeling really positive up until today. Don't know why but today I'm not   Now I'm dreading testing cause I'm so worried of it being negative. At least I have hope at the moment and that's better than nothing. I'd test tomorrow but I'm working til 1 so gonna leave it til test day this time!

Hello to everyone else, sorry it's a short one.

Love ya all   Maria xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Back from work now - hello girlies!

Now then, what's this I see? Jena testing early?  
Now you KNOW that that can mean anything, so please don't get disheartened! Keep plugging yourself with progesterone and by Thursday you'll have a big, fat positive.
If the HCG from your injection was still there yesterday, it won't be today, so I suggest that you go out, get another test and put it in a time-sealed box till Thursday morning, ok?
Time for some PMA, girl!
And here's a   for you, to take the edge off the initial disappointment. There is definitely still hope! 

Mitch - what a shame! How annoying about your potential recipient. Hopefully it won't be long till they find another.

Ju - happy decorating! We must know the colours of your banner before you go, so we can look out for it!

CJ, hope everything goes well tomorrow - got my fingers crossed for you!

Em - lucky you! My DH NEVER goes out - I never get a night in on my own! Of course, I wouldn't like it all the time, but once in a while would be nice. i could have the radio on instead of the TV!

I've been having such sharp shooting pains it ain't funny. But I say they're implantation pains, so there! It's the right time - day 10 and 11 - and I don't normally get them before AF, so there.
The pains are front and back entrance, and lift me righ up on to my toes they're that intense.

Everyone else - Hello!
How are you all? Maria? No chance you'd test early, now is there?  

We can't be having it girls - because we're are getting 3 BFPs on June 7/8!

xxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

hello ladies you all so busy posting again,hard to catch up with it all.well well well i start dr next tuesday!!!!!!!!!!cant wait to get going again.ive got the feelin that ill be the only one cyclin from lister at that time,all on me own  nevermind.startin cd 21 of pill this time,v strange.anyone know why?is it anything todo with other ladies cycle or have they decided to change what day i should start??
kate-sorry that dance didnt do the trick,hope af turns up soon.

miranda-hope those apins go away and you get a bfp in afew days.

jena-you tested too early,hope it turns into bfp 

mjp-only 2 days left,good luck 

seahorse-good luck for ec,what hotel you stayin at

curly- hope those levels start togo down

heffalump-hello keepin yourself busy postin,nice to see

and hello to all those if ive missed anyone

hayley


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Whoooo! Go Hayley! Downregging at last eh?
Such a relief to start after all the ruddy waiting.

Jena, where are you chickie? I'm worried about you! You mustn't let your early, early tests   make you despondent. It could so easily turn positive in two days.

Don't worry Maria - you'll feel positive in another five mins if you're anything like me! Like a blinking yo-yo I am. Only two sleeps for you two!

xxxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Hey girls,

Feeling sorry for myself today and am about as much fun as a bad dose of crabs!!!!!!    
Am quite af today sooooo i think its all over!!! I didnt really want to tell you guys in case i dragged Miranda and Maria down with me, don't girls!!     

        

Maria - Don't be too down hun think positive   

No other personals i am afraid, as i am too busy wallowing in self pity..... so i will sign off now, eat my through a couple of hundred weight of chocolate....... lick my wounds and pull myself together!!!!

I may have to boot dh around the house as he is doing my head in as well........

Love to you all and sorry

Jena xxxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

JENA!  I wrote at the same time 

Brilliant Hayley, (hopefully if I get matched)  Nic and I will be joining you 

Jena how are you holding up my lovely? Like everyone on here we are all rooting for you come on chick there is still 2 days to go  keep positive hun. As maria said you got a bfn than a bfp and your little man!       

Miranda yep embedding pains, I couldn't agree more hun! go mira!

Maria keep up those positive spirits. keep strong and keep believing chick wishing you a lot of      

Good luck lil c hope the ec goes well tomorrow.

Cj are you taking the water advise  good luck too for your test tomorrow

Hi Jules what are you up to? whats the next room in home decoration?

Hi Em have you heard back yet your dads results.

You will hear very soon Nic from Lister. 

Kate we can't go on like this its quiet without u  

Good news for me hopefully. Lister called  again and said they will ring me tomorrow to tell me if another lady has accepted they called to say they are 99% sure she will accept   so now smiles all round on that. 

Take care listerines  

mitch
xx


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Hey girlies 

Just had cherry pie with ice cream - yummy  , may as well scoff as stomach is huge - least this way I can blame my ovaries !

Mitch - I am drinking loads of water - going to blimin well drown if not careful  

Hey that will be great if you, Hayley and Nic are together - Good Luck you 3  

 Jena & Maria - I just want to say stay positive - early days yet  and  still a couple of days before official  tests      

Miranda -      fingers crosssed for your BFP  

Em - How are you feeling now ?

Kate - hi love , bring on the AF - I think I would go crazy  if my mac went down now, FF and you guys are all thats keeping me sane !

Hi everyone else hope all are well, thank you so much for all kind words and messages feel a bit calmer today . xxxx 


CJ xxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Nearly there, CJ! you'll be having that trigger jab before you know it, and getting ready for collection. Mmmn, cherry pie sounds good!

Mitch - great news you may have been matched again already! Fabbo - fingers crossed for this time.

Jena, just vent! That's what we're here for. There won't be a thing that one of us hasn't felt at some point, so give your spleen some air!

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

The Lister Egg share girlies  ​
Kateag 1st ES abandoned, 2nd ES  looking into 3rd ES awaiting af for bloods   

Nicwim 1st ES   Follow up appt 30/05 planning tx for july 2007 05/06 Matched!!    

Jetabrown        

Alexia 10/02       

Allybee17 10/05        

shye       

MJP   FET  Testing 7th June      

Miranda7 tx abandoned  , moved on to straight tx,  Testing 8th June      

wishing4miracle   Follow up appt 25/04 pill 23/05 D/R 12/06    

Luckystars currently on pill, 2nd HIV test 29 may awaiting match 

Honnybee started pill awaiting match D/R 16/06 

Jena Testing 7th June        

curlyj28 D/R 16/05 stims 23/05 currently coasting awaiting EC scan and bloods 06/06     

Hope all is correct 
Anyone who is missing IM me and i will add you
Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Ok on my phone again girls so a quick one!

Jena! TOO early!! Don't you dare give up mrs. Test on thursday and all will be well!!

Maria, twins!! I'm telling you!!

Mira, wilma doing well hun!! The implantation pains are a brill sign!! 

Julie, go go go!! Will be looking out for you!! Stick me on the sign as well please even though I not official yet!

Hayley, yay to d/r hun!! Wooohoo!

Mitch, hope you get matched soon. 

Cj hope all is ok hun! Eat eat eat!! (Oh and drink til its coming out of your ears, water that is!)

Em hope your dad is ok hun x

Nic, no text hun!! I would reply even though you leaving me behind!!

God sorry girls my mind has gone blank!

Mac has lost its hard drive completley so is now in the apple shop waiting to be fixed. Could be 2 weeks. SO gutted! 

Doc was brill!! Doing all 3 bloods for me!! No idea when af will arrive, still nowt. 

Erm! Can't remember what else now!!

I miss you all!! Its driving me mad!!

XxxxxxxxxX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Awwww. we miss you too sweetheart!  
xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

I'll second that - Miss you loads   It's not the same without you! xx

Only one more sleep Jena     Miranda - 2 for you my lovely    

God I'm soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo nervous!!!!

Hayley - WoooooooooHooooooooo down regging at last eh?!  

Welcome to Little Seahorse  

xxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya lovely lister ladies

another day!

Maria you early bird i saw your early post and thought do i need the 
Just one day to go my sweetie       

Jena       
thinking of you my sweet

Miranda oooh 2 days to go babe        PUPO lady

Kate  as Maria said its not the same without you

Nic how r u am thinking of you sweetheart

Hayley exciting hey D/R in less than a week       

Mitch i hope that you will soon be matched

Julie have you started on that banner yet any news from lister

lil c hope ec goes well today       

CJ  for scan and bloods today sending lots of       

Allyson hope you and bump is ok less than a week before you see them again honey   how exciting

hugs to anyone i missed

Well my news of the day is

I have kates aunty i think
she must really love me i reckon
had been having a few aches in ovary region last 2 days thought it was the ovary finally going to sleep got up to let wills out for a wee was going toilet before seeing if she would settle to sleep again! and what do u know argh

Back later to catch up on how every ones doing

Em


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Well! I have highjacked dh's office to nick the internet and no one is here!!!

Sooooo!!

Jena hope you doing ok hun, dont give up yet hunny!!! 

Maria, what can I say! SO excited!!!

Miranda, same to you!!! GO Wilma!!

Em, sorry you have my aunty hun, what a witch. Can the gp not doing anything to help If it helps you can send her to me, cos she is still flipping playing games. 

Julie, Mitch, Cj, Hayley, L.SH, and Ally how are you all! (Im not talking to Nic see!!!) hahahaha!!

Nic!!! Where is this text! Im going to try and pm you now on here and if you get this, pm me your mobile and I'll text you!!!

Cant believe no one is here  

xxxx


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Ladies 

A quick post - coz at work  , awaiting   from lister to see if oestrogen has dropped enough  for ec friday or not   

Will try and do personals later but is dh bday so must give him some love and attention,  

hope everyones ok  

CJ xxxxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Afternoon

anyone noticed how quiet it is now Kate has lost internet access.....ah bliss    Mitch/Julie she'll be ignoring you aswell soon cause she's so jealous your my cycle buds and she isnt   

aah not really - missing you loads Kate  

Jena and Maria - Wishing you load and loads and laods of luck for testing tomorrow.

Em - sorry AF being horrid to you.  Thank you for thinking of me. I am doing ok, much better than I expected I would but think impending tx is helping keep me occupied and focused.  Think it will hit me tomorrow though and I'll be a blithering wreck!

Cj - hope the call gives good news. 

Hi to everyone else.

catch you all later

Nic x


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Just had call from Lister my oestrogen has now gone up again to 24327  from 21900 yesterday so although rise is a lot less its still going in the wrong direction,  

I am getting really worried that tx will be cancelled !!  Does anyone know how long they will coast me for  before that decision is made ??

Have to go back again tomorrow for another blood test  

xxxxxxxxxxx cj


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hello girls how you al doing I've had a quick look through all the posts it's a nightmare if you miss 24 hours of this message board so much goes on. i have my scan in 6 days time 10am we can not wait to see them again   8 weeks tomorrow already feels like 6 months thats the only prob with ivf you know so early on so you are pregnant for what seems like ages i think most women don't find out till there about 6 weeks gone i know thats how far i was long when i found out about dd. 2ww Lady's time is nearly up Jena i hope you will get your BFP as the others have already told you the early testing result will not count and I'm sure that you ARE gonna get a big fat positive. 2 blasts back in you have a wonderfull chance with them and besides you have to get a BFP i need someone to play with  

hiya haylea yay your off again i followed your last cycle, i was only just waiting to start when you were going through your last cycle really hope this time you get a great result.

Kate what have you been up too lol why is everyone ignoring you   I'll be your friend    

maria I'll be on here 1st thing in the morning to see yours and Jena results can't wait to see   wishing you all the best for tonight early to bed coz then morning will get here quicker if your anything like me i was up and tested by 5am 

cj you will be fine just try and keep calm drink loads of water they'll be keeping an eye on you at the hospital I'm sure your tx will not be canceled 

ops how rude of me hello and welcome seahorse i hope you have fun in ourlittle club wish you all the best as well for your EC and then et xx

OK thinks thats everyone catch you again laters bye bye Allyson xx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Girls

Nic hun, I want to give you a   I know this day (7 june) shall be on your mind, but I shall also be thinking of you   

Hayley hows you not long to go.

Julie a big hi from me   How you doing missus?

Ally it is so exciting seeing those little bubba on screen again enjoy it lots   

Jena how you feeling today petal? I hope you are keeping yourself busy. thinking of you tomorrow. 

Maria same for u hun I will be checking in early and wish you both the bestest ever luck    

Mira I have my fingers crossed for you girl. I have positive feelings   ^reiki

Em Aunty is a pain be nice she may leave early!

Hi lil c how did ec go? and the fab hotel  

Cj try on to stress too much hun, they don't like to abandon tx so keep positive 

I got the call YAY !!!! I start d/r on the 16 june finally maybe things will move forward again ( I now have to bring in DH results as they are now incorrect, they do not have his hepc .

mitch
xx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Feeling a bit better today, i still haven't bled YET so will be doing test in morning!!! Keep everything crossed for me and Maria, good luck hun          

Mitch - YAY you got a date   

Nic - Hope tomorrow will be ok for you, we are here for you  

Lil C - How did you get on??

CJ - Try not to worry too much and drink plenty of water    

Miranda - How are you doing? Are you nervous??      

Kate - Come back........ we miss you loads     

Hayley - How are you?

Em - That aunt flo is a nasty nasty ol' witch huh    

Julie - You will be in Norfolk now probably...... hope you is ok    

Ally - Your scan is on dh birthday..... enjoy it    

Hope i haven't missed anyone, if so its not intentional

Love Jena xxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Nervous, Jena - ME? Never!

Ahem.

Yes, I'm absolutely sh*tting myself, truth be told. Why isn't it Friday yet? Huh?

Have you tested again? Or are you going to go for it with tomorrow's first wee? Good luck bird

And good luck Maria!

Blimey - it's all sooooo close! I'll be so made up if you two get BFPs.

CJ, I'm so sorry about your oestrogen levels. I'm afraid I don't know what they're likely to do, as i've not been in that position. But chin up - let's hope they come down over the next couple of days. Hold on tight to those eggs!

Ally, good luck for your scan! Is it time for heartbeats yet?

Yay! For getting the call, Mitch! You must be thrilled!

Kate, I can't believe I missed your snatched online time today! I'll email later.

Nic, have you got tomorrow off? or are you going to work through it? I hope you'll be ok, pet.  

Come back Ju! What's Norfolk got that we haven't? Eh?  

Lil C - come back! How are you?

Hayley - how's you?

Em - and you? Not too poorly still I hope. Hope your dad's news is ok.


xxxxxxx


----------



## little seahorse (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm back girlies....19 eggs lighter!!! Am over the moon....this means we get 10 and our other couple get 9...so hope they are really pleased too. 
Overnight stay at the Park Lane hotel was lovely...we went out for Sushi last night then had a walk round london. Was really relaxing...ready for todays adventure!! Op went really well....have been told transfer probably Saturday or Monday - depends on how things progress.!! Thanks for all your lovely messages!!!
Big Kisses and Huggles for all of ya!!
XXX


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Thats wonderful news Lil c . Who do you have as your con? Mine told me if I produce a lot of eggs I would share with 2 people. Did yours say the same as I wondered how many is classed as a lot.
Sounds like you had a fab time at the hotel and a lovely night in london.
well done you  

mitch
xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Blimey S.H well done!! 19 is brilliant!!! How on earth did you have room for sushi!!

Fingers crossed for your embies in the lab of love tonight and for the nerve wracking call tomorrow!!! 

Nic, OI! Pack it in! I am talking to the others, its just YOU!    I suppose I will have to get over the fact that you are no longer my cycle buddy, but if I am cycling on my own I wish to have ALL the attention of all you preggers women (cos you will all be by then!) Nic,   for tomorrow. 

CJ sorry to hear about the levels hun, Im sure they know what they are doing. Maybe ask them tomorrow whats the longest you can coast for?? Fingers crossed hun. 

Miranda, less of the nerves mrs!! Wilma can hear you!!

Ally good luck for the scan hun! Cant believe how quick its all gone! 

Jena, glad to hear you are feeling more positive, thats the thing with early testing no matter what the result you cant believe it til actual test day. Good luck for the morning hun!

Maria! I am putting my phone next to me and not on silent so I will hear your text in the morning! I cannot wait! I am so so so  SO excited!!

Hi to everyone else! Is anyone around while I am here?? Dh is doing some bits in the office so thought I would be kind and keep him company!! 

xxxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Kate
ITS only me, how rubbish for you not having your lap top. I got my call today and start d/r on 16 question for you hun. I have asked Ally this. How long did you d/r for and stim for. I know a lot of Q's but I have booked a holiday and now I think that ec will roughly be either a day b4 or on the day I travel. I have decided this is more important but it will mean I will have et on my own and I will catch up with dh and kids a couple of days later. Or do you think I should speak to Lister again and see if I can bring my d/r forward a couple of days?

mitch
xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm here! So nice to have you back!

I'm just laughing at you, feeding your addiction by pretending to help dh in the office!   I just couldn't vope without FF - particularly at the moment - I can just imagine how frustrated you are!

My DH is busy putting up the fence - the finishing touch for this weekend's open gardens. It's looking bloody lovely, the garden, compared to when we moved in last year.

I'm going to print out a 'before' picture for all my guests!

Yay for Lil C!!!!!! Well done! fabulous egg count there, dear - you can have a glass or two of vino now to celebrate!!! Your last for a while...
Though I've had the odd glass over the last couple of weeks - only red, as a 'healthy' option! I don't intend to be a nun, even if Wilma has hung on!

Yeah Mitch, 19 sounds like enough to share with two, to me, too! Maybe there isn't another woman ready that would be a match? They don't like freezing eggs, do they?

Quick, quick! reply while you still can kate!

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Lovely lister ladies!

Kate lovely to see a post from you its just not the same without you honey
Hope that af starts for you soon

Nic thinking of you sweetie

Mitch fab news that you have a d/r date, i will be away but will be thinking of you

JU come back quick! enjoy norfolk whereabouts have you gone to

Lil C well done on that lovely crop of eggies
hope that they get jiggy in the lab of lurve and blossom into handsome embies for you, bet your recipient is made up today!

CJ i dont know how long they can coast you i have read of someone being coasted a week but hope they wont need to coast you anywhere near as long before ec   

Miranda how r u babe thinking of you 2 sleeps to go 
r u HPT or blood test  what time are you posting i just need to know !!!!!

Jena and maria       
only one sleep to go girls i have everything crossed well almost !

Hayley hope your ok

Allyson not long til your scan

Nothing much to report
well apart from we now know why i was poorly its all linked to the endo which the zoladex should be counteracting but hasnt so now i am panicked in case it continues to happen during tx (still waiting for a start date for stims maybe i will pester if they dont get in touch soon!)

I have to go and have a colonoscopy on friday and am currently on day one of prep so am starving tomorrow will be worse lol as it says have a good breakfast after that its fluid only oh and i can have jelly and ice cream the big bowel prep starts at 2pm with senna its in granules and i feel  with pmt what else could i do with the granules  then the bowel prep/cleanse starts at 5pm and well i will be up and down to the toilet

I have been stressing over willow as she will be left on friday for about 6 hours and obv wont be able to take her out tomorrow afternoon til about saturday so dh has asked steve if he will have her then its something less to stress about so steves collecting her tomorrow afternoon and she will come home sat lunchtime to keep me company whilst dh is working the weekend

gotta dash as in chat tonight
Em


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh Mitch I dont have my diary on me, but I think I was d/r'ing for roughly 6 days before my baseline scan (as had to wait for af to show up) and as it was easter holidays they scanned me on the thurs instead of friday. Then my recipient wasnt quite ready, so I stayed on it til the tuesday and started stimms then. Which was 11 days in total. Then Stimms for 11 days, trigger on day 12, e/c on day 13. 

I would say to them you have the holiday planned what do they think, Im not really sure what to suggest hun? E/T on your own? Its very emotional. xx


----------



## little seahorse (Jun 3, 2007)

Mitch...Lena the nurse came up to see me after my op and asked if we would consider sharing with 2 recipients. We said no, as we didn't feel it was fair on both us and the couple who are funding our treatment - we feel they deserve as many eggs as i can give them. They were fine about it, not pushy - didn't try to persuade us...but we did feel it was something they maybe should have discussed with us before today.
I guess it will be your decision - but don't let them talk you into something if you're not happy about it....you too deserve as many eggs as you can - you're already doing a good thing and helping out another couple, so don't feel guilty if you say no.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Em, I'll be testing at sparrow's fart on Friday, and posting just as soon as I've phoned my parents and sister, so before you wake!

I've had bowel problems constantly for the last few years, but I've started to get it under control now with bundles of prunes, butternut squash and the odd colon cleanse. i use this product called Colon Blow!!! I ordered it because the website made me laugh so much: www.colonblow.com Look at the testimonials!
So I know how debilitating bowel pain can be. You become obsessed with pooing!
What are they looking for on your colonoscopy?
I had colonic irrigation three times a few months ago and it was agony - it shouldn't be, but my colon's twisty on the left, and forcing water through it... ouch.

Mitch, I agree with Kate - ET is so emotional - it would be hard to be there on your own.

xxxx

/links


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oooh I crossed with Mira and Em!!

Em, god. No wonder you feel so cr*ppy. Hope everything will be ok hun. Blimey. Dont worry about Wills, she will be fine hun, she needs her mummy to be fit and well. 

Mira!!! Good luck for sunday! I can imagine you now, sunnies on, big straw hat, glass of lemonade, telling everyone to mind the boarders!!!!! Cant wait to see these picies!! Make sure you post them when I am around or I'll miss them!!!

I got to go now, dh is done and boo is ready for bed.  

Bye. 

(ooh, still no af for me. Not going to get my hopes up as that would be a flipping miracle, but why is it always the way!?)


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

I know. emotional is the word for all of this, but needs must and all that   I have given myself 14 days tod/r and 14 days to stim and 5 incase of blasts and I maybe lucky as that takes me to a day b4 our hol.
that sound o.k doesnt it?

Have you spoke about the pill to them yet?

I know they have said they were busy but they seem to have got Hayley,Nic and I dates quickly so I don't think you would wait long chick. i even thin julie will be on the pill for another week after this break and she will then be up and running. I only took a while as my recipient changed her mind and now I have a new match

Mira your garden sounds fab! you must have worked soo hard well done. I hope you have many admirers to come and look 

mitch
xx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

I just crossed too, with your threads.

Em I have to say that sounds awful, as in painful not as in disgusting  I have been so lucky but my friend has IBS and something wrong with her colon (I think that is right) although she used to joke about it I know it was hard at times for her. she hated going out anywhere as she would need the toilet the moment she ate.   

Willow will be fine hun just stick a pair of smelly sox in his bed and dahdah a contented pup! or if he is like my dog she just pinches what she wants 

mitch
xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Cor! I tried to post that twice!!! You all start posting now I am off!!

I'll be able to read you all tonight and post if I am lucky on my phone!! 

Mitch, Im not too worried about being matched hun, its just I have to get these bloods done, then I have to wait for the results, then fax them, which will probably be around the time next af is due anyway, then dh is away for begining of august and we are away for the end, so I cant get any tx in til after! Ideally it would have been before but there we go. Im going to try and go with the flow this time and just chill!
The timeline you have given sounds good. You will be having your 2ww on holiday yes? 

xxxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Yep. thats what I was hoping Kate. I think I will be fine but I am a little panicky at the moment.
I have just had my first acupuncture as well. He made me laugh because he mention my hair was thin on top and said he may as well treat that at the same time  It never grew back after howie was born.

mitch
xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Oh Miranda I had to check out the colonblow website. I was crying with laughter - can you believe people took photos of their poo and put it on the website? very funny! DH wants to try it though....I'm on Metformin which is a colon blower itself so none needed here 

Mitch your plan sounds good and you have been quite generous timewise so I'm sure you'll be ok.

Kate - missed you! your probably gone home now. Yes can imagine Miranda sitting in her deckchair guarding her perrenials.

Ooh Em - sounds painful - willow will be just fine (will miss her mummy though!)

Blimey Seahorse - bit late in the day to be discussing splitting your eggs 3 ways! I think I would have made the same decision as you. Hopefully your eggies and sperms will be having a mass orgy in the lab as I type!

Is it just me but is anyone else missing Russell Brand on BBBM? He would have had a field day this year with some of them contestants.
Who do we think is going this week? I think Emily may go. Such a shame Julie wont get to see and BOO Charley on friday and sunday!

Well I shall leave with best wishes for Maria and Jena for tomorrow....

[fly]GOOD LUCK FOR TESTING [/fly]

Nic xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

Ooher Nic  about poop on website!

I am missing russell brand on bbbm too
altho i watched it last night (first time this series) it wasnt as boring as i thought it would be with george galloway but he hasnt got that russell edge has he!

The reason i have the colonoscopy is that i have endo as you prob know but its extensive, when i get af i bleed both ends and get the runs at ovulation and quite badly 2 days prior to af so they think if they look to double check that nothing else is going on like a polyp and check for the likes of crohns and colitis as well, it will also give an idea what will need to be done to the bowel when i have surgery after the ivf as well i should have had it done after my hols but i came back ill so i delayed it the positive is that because aunty is here they will get a better view of the endo

Am searching online to see if i can buy a ethernet wire as the little bit that u push down to get into the adapter has snapped off and wont sit in the laptop so cant connect luckily i still have desktop out to use but my back is aching

gosh am having hot flushes now



[fly]    good luck maria and jena for testing 2morrow    [/fly]

right am off going to get a hot water bottle for my tum

Em


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello girlies!

Yes, I think BBBM has become cult viewing with Russell, It's not meant to be a cult with an 'n' in it!
ANYway, can you tell I don't like Chris Moyles?  

Nic, tell dh it's a brilliant product - it really did the trick for me! AND it you order two packs you get a free Colon Blow T-shirt!  

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Miranda7 said:


> Nic, tell dh it's a brilliant product - it really did the trick for me! AND it you order two packs you get a free Colon Blow T-shirt!
> 
> xxxx


this has just made me spit coke all over my screen um a plus i wasnt sat in front of the laptop

Kate some norti person had put u on an 8 
i have popped you on a 77

i didnt watch bbbm with chris moyles as i dont like him i find him irritating 
i thought george galloway would be boring but he didnt do too bad altho i think it may be because he had his buddy pete burns on the show as a guest last night but he cracked me up on more than one occasion and i turned on half way through

FF also has a BB forum too its on the girl and boy talk board

theres some interesting debate going on over there too!

Em


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I love the thought of you spitting coke at your screen!

You get a long-sleeved shirt if you order three packs... Gwan, look at the website! you know you secretly want to!

Shame he didn't nominate Charley girls - she is seriously going to get on my breasts for yet another week.  

Right - i must have my bath or it'll be yet another rubbish night's sleep. Prob will be anyway - I'm so sh*t scared.  

xxxx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Hello sorry I'm late posting but as Jena said I'm in Norfolk at DP's mum and dads...... I just wanted to say ....

*[fly]GOOD LUCK JENA MIRANDA AND MARIA  [/fly]*

Jena I will be waiting for a text 2mor Hun??  

I have a question for ya when Ur on the drugs can you take hayfever tablets? I have been naughty tonight and Ive had some !!!

I will pop back in the morning... Good Luck Girls...

Julie BB QUEEN xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks Ju!

Hope you're having a lovely time up there.

xxxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

just checking for BFP news.....

Miranda - ooh I was so tempted - just for the tshirt.  They sell hats too.  

That is the funniest website I've seen in ages

Nic x


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Nic how you doing hun?

checking in too.    hopefully for some brilliant news.......bfps

mitch
xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning girls!

Me too - checking in, in case someone's posted a result.  

Ah well, they'll post soon, I hope. I can't believe I've resisted testing! I just don't want the dream to be over, in my case. I think my chances must have been in single figures when I started on this road.

How are you two today?

xxxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

I am fine today   and hope You are NIc.

I just read your diary Mira,

what exactlt do you do for the paper?   You have changed your pic again. 

mitch
x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm a sub editor - design pages, check stories for spelling mistakes and legal problems and bung headlines on. Started as a trainee reporter eight years ago.

The pic is from a feature I did on the circus coming to town. Gawd, that costume was snug!  
I told them I wanted to wear feathers on my head and they came up with a lovely headdress and a couple of skinny strips of sequins that I was meant to put on.

The photographer nearly fainted!  

I quite miss writing, but I really enjoy subbing. The only thing I hate is actually going into the office.

xxxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

OMG i got a        , i can't begin to tell you all how happy i am. I am so sorry for being such a miserable cow the last couple of days, my own fault for testing early huh!!!

Back later

Love Jena xxxxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

AAAWWWW JENA 
[fly]C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S [/fly] 

I am so made up for you hun!

thats is wonderful chick 6 goes and you have your dream.           

mitch
xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh Jena - that's absolutely great! I'm so thrilled and relieved!

Well done you!

What did we tell you? PUPO, girlie!

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/move]

xxxxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks girls, your turn tomorrow Miranda xxxxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

JENA  CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

If ever we need an example not to test early you are it   Don't worry about how you've been - 2ww drives everyone crazy!

Maries next.....

Mitch  - hello hun - I'm ok thanks - glad you are too  

Miranda - well done for resisting - one more sleep x

Nic x


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Has anyone heard from Maria??


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

ha ha Jena - just reread my post and I was actually calling you crazy!! (reads as though I was) I'm sure you know what I meant!

Nic x


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Nic - I AM crazy, lol


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Congratulations Jena

        

    

we just knew it

have a happy and healthy 8 months

Love Emxx​


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Do you know Em, your post always look so neat  

I either can not line them up or something goes wrong with the colour and comes out v boring. Tell us your secret pleeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaase! 

mitch
xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

The Lister Egg share girlies  ​
Kateag 1st ES abandoned, 2nd ES  looking into 3rd ES awaiting af for bloods   

*~*Nic*~* 1st ES   Follow up appt 30/05 planning tx for july 2007 05/06 Matched!!    

Jetabrown        

Alexia 10/02         

Allybee17 10/05          

shye       

MJP   FET  

Miranda7 tx abandoned  , moved on to straight tx, June   

wishing4miracle   Follow up appt 25/04 pill 23/05 D/R 12/06    

Luckystars currently on pill, 2nd HIV test 29 may awaiting match 

Honnybee started pill awaiting match D/R 16/06 

Jena Testing 7th June     Scan 26/06    

curlyj28 D/R 16/05 stims 23/05 EC 10/06    

Hope all is correct 
Anyone who is missing IM me and i will add you
Emxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

yay"!!!!!!!

well done jena 

hayley


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Jena,

I know I have already spoke to you this morning!!!! But I just wanted to say *[fly]Well Done Hun I'm so pleased for u xx xx[/fly]*

[fly]          [/fly]....

Any news on Maria

One more sleep!!!! Miranda GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well as for me I'm having a great time  but still NO AF as yet

I will pop back later...

Julie BB queen.....


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Jena and dh !! You must be over the moon - so happy for you!!

Sadly it was a BFN for me  Absolutely devastated and not sure what to do next! We've 3 more frozen blasts left but I think I'd prefer to do another fresh cycle  Unsure. I've phoned Lister and asked for Lena to give me a call back to discuss next steps.

All positive vibes on Miranda and little Wilma now!! Good luck honey   

[fly]     [/fly]

Love to everyone, will be back when I've got myself together again

xxxxxxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Maria,

I am so sorry to hear your news   , it is good to hear you planning the next tx tho, i wish you all the very best hun.... and if its ok i will stay here to support you     , we are here for you to rant and rave at.

Lots of love Jena xxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Maria

i am so sad for you

You deserved it to be your time

We are all her for you sweetiepie

i hope lena calls back soonish so you can get on with planning your next step

Your positivity will get you your dream sweetie i am just so sorry it wasnt today   

Take time with dh and be kind to yourselves   to you both

Love Emxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Maria

Honey words fail me, you don't deserve this.

I am so glad you have the strength to keep going adn wish you all the luck in the world



Nic x


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Maria sweetheart

We are all here for you hun, you rant rave shout do whatever. I wish it was different for you, but be strong, it shall happen for you. take all the time in the world we are still here for you. I hope Lena calls you soon to give you peace of mind.       .  
I wish I could express better words on giving u some comfort I feel for you honey

mitch
xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Maria, I know I've said this to you already, but I am so distressed for you. The chances of you not being pg were so small that it seems a very sh*tty trick for this to happen.

I hope you can come to terms with the grief and find a way forward.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Maria - so sorry to hear of your bfn, sending you a big   , nothing I can say but I am thinking of you. xxxx

CJ xxx


----------



## little seahorse (Jun 3, 2007)

Just a quickie cos I'm at work - clinic called to say that 9 out of my 10 eggs have fertilised   am over the moon - first time my other half has started to get excited!! Clinic calling me tomorrow to let me know if ET will be on Saturday or possibly Monday. I just hope the couple we are sharing with have had as much success with the 9 eggs we donated to them...

Maria....my thoughts are with you hun - take care xxx

Jena -   am really pleased for you.

Luck and love to everyone else xxx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hiya everyone i did pop on b4 work to see if anyone had posted there results but at 7.45 they had not so rushed home to get to PC to check and yay so happy to see you got a BFP Jena welcome to my club   tell you something thou i found the next 2 weeks the hardest waiting to get the 6 week scan i hope you are more relaxed then i was.

so sad thou to read maria got a BFN i really thought today i would see both of you getting BFP it's such a cruel road this IVF just seems to be no reason why some get sucsses when other don't but glad to see your not giving up get those next 3 blast lined up Hun I'm sure theres a blast baby there some where  

Miranda your turn next hope your up nice and early so you can let us know asap 

cj wow 9/10 thats bloody fantastic that lab of love must have been rocking last night with all the      going on, i bet your DH must be over the moon and feeling pretty smug too i know my DP was, said he had super fantastic little sperms to get the job done 7 times in one night men huh!!!!!!!! 

anyway just a quickie hiya to Em Haylea and Julie oops and Kate too I'm so excited as I've only got one more day left in work till I'm on holiday yay Allyson xx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Lil C - Yay, well done you       

Miranda - I bet you are absoluntley c****ing   yourself now huh      You will let us know FIRST thing   

Big hello to everyone else   

Julie told me today that Emily has been kicked out of BB!!!    Apparntley for making racial comments     I have to say, i wish Ziggy had voted for the twins tho, cos as much as Emily and Shabnam are REALLY annoying.... at least they cause/have arguments, the twins don't DO anything... it will become really boring for us viewers!!!!!!

Mitch - Didn't realise you could watch it where you are, but hey thats great, at least you know who we are talking about   

Love Jena xxxxxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Julie - How do you know all these things?? you really are the BB queen - reckon you should get us all tickets and we all go together    Have to say for the past tow nights I've wanted to hit Emily very hard - shes getting right on my (.)(.)

So if shes gone does there mean no eviction tomorrow? Boo! Damn her for spoiling things.

Jena - sunk in yet?? How are you feeling?

Kate - hopefully catch you later

Miranda -     

Seahorse - Well your gametes really did get it on last night didn't they! excellent!

pop back later

Nic x


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Maria - I just wanted to say I'm sorry to hear your news my thoughts are with u  

I will update you all with Big Brother news as soon as I get it!!!!!!!!!!

Nic - I would love to get tickets for all of us to go that would be good!!!!!!!!

We are leaving Norfolk 2mor morning to get back in time for ** BB **... Chan 4 web site states that there is no eviction 2mor night but when I called them today they told me the eviction will still be going ahead.. I will keep you posted!!!!

Mitch - Not long now for u to start your drugs.... U lucky thing!!!!!

I will be back later DP wants his tea 

Julie BB Queen 

xx xx


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Quick update from me 

Lister called to say oestrogen has not dropped but it also hasn't risen either, so I am off again tomorrow for another blood test and a scan to check my follies are ok  and see what happens then - feel more positive but don't want to get my hopes up to much !!

Ally - its Seahorse with the 9/10 result - although I agree  must be super  ,    are those pregnancy hormones affecting you, my friend whose 5 months  is totally   - bet you can't wait for your scan  

   everyone sorry no more personals - but feel pooped  and need to get my dinner on. 

CJ xxxxxxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Just a quickie from me...

Miranda                 

for your big fat positive tomorrow

          

Love Jena xxxxxxx


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

[fly]Good Luck for tomorrow Miranda[/fly]


----------



## little seahorse (Jun 3, 2007)

good luck Miranda...keeping fingers and everything else crossed for you!!

I'm feeling a bit bruised and battered   internally today after my EC yesterday...and had the mother of all hot flushes for about 4 hours today!!!    is this normal I feel ok generally though, so don't imagine its too much to worry about!! How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Awwww, thanks, you guys!

I had SUCH a bad day today - at work but couldn't concentrate. So stressed!

I can't believe that in less than 12 hours I will know the reult that will change my life.
Either way, big changes are afoot - if it's negative I'll start on a different dream, and if it's positive...

Good that your levels aren't rising still CJ! Hopefully you'll have an answer soon.

I don't know what's normal, Lil C! I think everyone reacts differently. But I'm sure it can only mean good things.

Jena - how are you feeling now? Come down to earth yet? bet you won't for weeks!!!

Ju - will be SO excited to see your banner tomorrow!  

Ally - not long till your scan! what do you want? Boy boy, girl girl or boy girl?

Nic, aren't they sending someone IN to the house tomorrow? I think they must have been anyway, before all this hoo-ha over the 'n' word. I can't believe she said that word! what was she thinking?

Kate - miss you!   where's my bud when I'm at my crucial point eh? Eh? Bloody Applemac.  

Maria - hope you're hanging in there. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Em, are you about tonight?

Mitch? And you?

how's it going Hayley?
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

Miranda i am around

kind of

I have done the bowel prep tonight
so popping off every so often 

I am just about to get in bath then will be back

Em


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Miranda,

I just poped in to say *[fly]GOOD LUCK 4 2MORROW   [/fly]*


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Sorry about the last post it posted without saying hello to everyone else  I will pop back 2mor  to let u know what the banner will say!!!!!! 

I'm going to log off to watch BB !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Julie x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Do you think they'll show the N word row

I bet not...

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Evening all

Ju how r u doing
are you busy creating your banner!
I am just watching it now on V+ as i fell asleep in the bath and have it set to record all episodes in case i miss any for any reason!

Mitch how r u doing honey

Maria i am thinking of you  and 

Kate 
hope u r ok any sign of af 

Nic hows u sweetheart have been thinking of you today

CJ  for tomorrows bloods and scan hope the levels start reducing

lil c        for et

Hayley not long to go honey

Allyson not long til your scan

Jena how r u mrs 
did u tell lister u got a  have u arranged a scan questions questions!


[fly]        Good Luck Miranda for testing        [/fly]

Love to anyone i missed

Emxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks Em!
It's awful close now, isn't it?  
I guess I'd better park my body in bed and see if it'll do the decent thing and sleep?
Sigh.
I really don't know if I can just shut my eyes and relax at this stage.
xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Game's up girls - it's a  
So sad.
xx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

AAaawww What can I say   I am gutted for you miranda. I really thought it had worked. We are here for you if you want to talk hun.    . I know what a struggle this has been for you, my heart goes out to you.  

mitch
xx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Miranda

I am so really sorry to hear your news hun   , nobody will be able to take away the pain and hurt you are feeling right now, but we all understand and are here for you. Take some time for you as a person/couple/family to grieve. 

All my love Jena  xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya miranda

I am so gutted for you honey

I really wanted this to work for you

We are all here for you honey

sending you and dh a big 

Em


----------



## little seahorse (Jun 3, 2007)

Miranda....big hug for you hun. Nothing anyone can say can take away your pain today, but just know we are all here for you. XXX


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

oh miranda so sorry   

hayley


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Miranda - I am so sorry to hear your news -    for you and your DH ....

Take care and get lots of rest  

CJ xxx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Miranda - I have just read your news I'm so so sorry babe I really am, My thoughts are with you  !!!

Julie xx xx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hello Girls,

BB news here!!!! - I bet you wondering why I'm posting and I'm not on my way to BB thats coz I had a stupid row with my cousin who was meant to be picking me up!!!!  The row is to long to go into at the moment and I really dint want another panic attack, I have spoken to Jena and she claimed me down. So I'm not going I'm going to stay at home and watch it on TV...

I have been told tho that there is meant to be 2 men going into the house tonight ... So that should change things..

Off now to do dinner speak soon.

Julie xx xx


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Just had call from Lister - my Oestrogen levels are now 11500 and my ec is booked for sunday have to take my trigger shot tonight at  9.30 so excited - the scan today showed I had 22 follies with most between 18mm  and 24mm  I had 1x15mm and 1 massive at 34mm which is to big !!

I was told to take my last nasel spray  b4 7pm  so does that mean the bed time one  or  as i had afternoons one at 3pm is that the last sniff ? 

Confused  

Cj xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Miranda - Big hug honey  So hope you can find the strength and money to try again hun, we WILL definately get there!! You, Me and Kate - Got to be 3rd time lucky!! 
[fly]  [/fly]

CJ - Thank god for that, you must be so relieved! If you took your last sniff at 3pm then that was the last one hun. Enjoy your drug free day tomorrow and GOOD LUCK for ec!! Sounds like you've got a bumper crop in there!       

Maria xxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Girls,

CJ - If you had nasal spray at 3pm, take it again at 7pm, i took mine 3 times last at 7pm (does that make sense)    

Julie - Well at least you still got away from in-laws early   

Big hello to everyone else

Love Jena xxxxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Well now she's really going to be confused!!    I was told last sniff in the afternoon? So I'd call the out of hours number hun and check if you're really unsure.

Best of luck xxxxxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi girls, 

First of all, My special friends Maria and Miranda, I am so sorry to hear your news. You both know how gutted I am for you both, and I was praying so hard that it would be your turns. Its been such a rotten 2 days. Loads of love to you both   

Jena, congratulations on the BFP hun. Well done! You must be over the moon. 

Cj, glad to hear your levels have dropped, the nasal spray bit the last one should be taken before 7 so whatever you take them at, say 8 then 3 then 11 you just do the 8am and 3pm ones, forget the last one. No more druggies after your trigger shot!! Good luck!! DEF NO SNIFF AFTER YOUR 2nd ONE OF THE DAY

Julie, oooh 2 men huh. Cool!!! That Ziggy Zaggy is getting my nerves, thinking he is the boss of the house, men!

Em, hope you doing ok today hun. Have missed loads, but I know you are in for an op. Good luck and will be keeping it all crossed it does as it should. 

Nic, I know I have spoken to you as well (yup, I am talking to her!) but hope you ok hun, and the strawberries and bolinger helped. x

Hi to everyone else, hope you all ok. 

Af finally arrived this morning, 5 days late but there you go! So I called the doc and am booked in for monday morning which will be day 4. So hope thats ok for them!

Mac is still in repair so am sitting in dh's office eating kfc and typing to you all!!! 

xxxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Where is everyone! 

Pleeeeeaaaaaassssse someone be online before I go home!!

I have my job "interview" on Monday night, for my audio typing. Quite scary even though its not an official interview! I will be classed as a sub contractor or something, so self employed (ish!) Could be quite good thouugh! Always wanted to work from home. (and get paid for it of course!)

Hope all the Listerines are ok. Its been quite quiet on here lately.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi girlies!

Feeling a little better now - not so raw. Thinking what to do next, but it's a bit of a maze, really.

Thanks for all your good wishes.

xxxx


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi girlies -  v confused so I checked with hospital and they said to take it before 7pm so have -    that means i have had 3 sniffs in total -   

Very pleased and relieved to be here at last - Hi to everyone - shall do personals tomorrrow coz trying to 1/2 watch bb and sort ouot jab stuff -- but sending lots of love .xxxxx

Cj xxxx


----------



## little seahorse (Jun 3, 2007)

The clinic called today to say all 9 of my fertilised eggs still doing well...I am provisionally booked in for ET tomorrow at 12.30, but we can wait if we want till Monday - see if any go to Blast stage. They are calling me first thing tomorrow to let me know how they are doing and then it will be up to us to decide what to do. Any advice?


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Sorry not been on before now

Miranda and Maria thinking of you both
just curious which pg test brands did u both use 

Kate still missing u sorry i missed u earlier 
but fab news that af has arrived

Nic thinking of u 

Jena and allyson how u both doing

CJ fab news that you can now go onto EC  sweetie

LilC fab news on the embies  for transfer

Julie sorry u didnt make BB tonight

Mitch how r u feeling
only week to go

Hayley 4 days to go til D/R woohoo

apologies to anyone i missed
I am a little sore tonight
love to all
EM


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I used three, Em! One Clearblue Digital and two cheapies. Not the one that's meant to be defective according to the Sun, unfortunately!

I am going to test again in a couple of days, but it seems very, very definite.

Sorry you feel all sore - did it all go well today?

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hiya miranda

aaaw drat

i will keep my  for you

i was gutted this morning when i read your post

i really am going to bed because i keep sittin and reading a post and fallin asleep lol

i had sedation for the colonoscopy today i think the dr wished he had given me a GA  

Everything he was looking i was asking what it was  

It caused a huge amount of pain at various points but was impressed i wasnt   



I was up til 3am last night and then didnt get to sleep til about 6am and was up at 8am so off to bed now

catch up tomorrow or today even lol
Emxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Once you start getting inquisitive about medical procedures it all spills over, doesn't it? I can't believe how un-curious some people are about surgery they're having!

So no wonder the dr was surprised...

Glad that awful bit's over for you, anyway, and things start to improve.
xxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Called the Lister yesterday - the recipient they have matched me with has agreed she wants to go ahead sogood news for me.  I am looking at first week of July to start stimming (if everything all goes to plan   - I know all to well sometimes it just doesn't - especially in my life  )

Miranda - sweety how are you feeling? Do you know when I 1st heard of those duff pee sticks I thought there was a glimmer of hope for you.  

Em, glad  things yesterday weren't too horrific for you.  Bet you can't wait to get Willow back today for big cuddles!

Seahorse - excellent news on your embies.  What I would do is ask today if there are 2 clear leaders - if there are have then transferred if not see if they advise goingto blasts - thats just me though as I think blasts are over -rated.  good luck whatever happens today.

CJ - good luck for tomorrow xx

Julie - whata bummer about BB. I am loving the 2 new guys, just what it needed in there a couple of characters instead of good looking self obsessed people.

Jena  - how are you? feet touching the floor yet??

Maria - Hope your feeling ok.  Have you booked your folow up yet?

Hi to anyone I missed!

Not much on for me today, DS needs some new trainers so will prob be out buying them but other than that nothing on for me.

Catch you all later

Nic xx


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Morning 

I can't sleep - its the 1st day I could have had a lie in and I woke at 6.45 arrggghh !!  Been having very mad dreams about ec  

Nic great news that you have been matched - Good Luck  

Em - How are you feeling today - hope you managed to get some rest  

Miranda - how are you feeling today love .xxx

Kate congrats on AF arrival and good luck for job interview Monday    

Julie -  not quite the same watching from home I bet, will you be going this friday ?

Seahorse - fantastic news for your embies - have you decided what to do yet ??

Maria - hi love how are you today ?

Jena , Hayley , Mitch  & anyone else Ive missed    

Is there anthing I should or shouldn't do prior to ec ??

Thanks  

CJ xxxxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Morning ladies,

CJ - I would ask their advice, i have had both and it worked with both. I would go with what they say as they are the experts and not wanting to scare you too much but sometimes they don't survive blast!! My advice is defo ask them what they think, they won't mislead you (they never did me). Good luck with whatever you decide       

Miranda - How are you? Have you thought about what the next step for you is?

Maria - How are you doing hun? 

Kate - COME BACK   

Em - Ooooooooo, hope you feeling a little better  

Julie - Are you gonna go to BB sunday then?? Awwww, such a shame you couldn't go   , 

Nic - Thats fab news hun    , i wish you all the very best

Hayley - How are you?

Lil C -    for transfer    

Mitch - Not long for you huh, how are you feeling?

Ally - Hows you??

I think (hope) thats everyone??   , if not sorry not intentional. 

As for me, i get my little doggy (fred) back today, yay,    , i can't believe how much i have missed him!!! He has been at my in-laws from day before e/c, which was lovley of them to do, but god how i haqve missed him. Give it an hour and i will be telling him to stop cos he's doing my head in,    
Dh is off out tonight so i have Music & Lyrics (hugh grant & drew barrymore film) to watch....in peace and quiet, snuggle up with fred and eat munchies galore!!!!!     

Right off to some tidying before they arrive, will check back later

Love to all

Jena xxxx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

morning   I'm on holiday now yay 2 week of from work fantbloodytastic!!!!! 

Miranda and maria   so sad to read about your results i really thought all 3 were gonna get BFP, so unfair i hope you both are able to find the will to carry on or even the strenght to accept things i think sometime thats even harder then giving it that"one last go" but what ever you decide we'll all be here to help you along wishing all the best xx 

yay cj you are finally getting those hormones in to order see told you not to worry  

Jena I'm good TA even better now I'm on holiday...... got a call from my local hospital yesterday it was my mid wife!!!! as it's twins i will be under the care of my hospital rather then GP which i thought was a bit diffrent can not believe who much things have changed since was pregnant with my dd but that was 12 years ago, I'm feeling like a first time mum to be again  have to go to a screening talk when i get back from holiday!!!! then a test for down syndrome and spina biffita I'm 100% sure i did not do that with dd!!!! very scary!!! hows you anyway?? told everyone your news yet?? 

seahorse great news about your little embies lets hope they go to blast it's well worth it  

Kate yay AF finally got here day 4 is fine thats when i got tested do you know if they want it under 10 i got in such a panic as mine was 11.5 both times but it really shows you that sometime they can be wrong if they had not taken me on as i was to high look what they would have been missing!!!!!!!!

nic great to see you can finally get going do you keep thinking about how your recipient is feeling and what they are talking about?? i know thats what me and DP were doing  

em hope your feeling a bit better today i bet the doctor thought you were a right pain asking all those questions but hay it's your bit's he's playing with so you can ask what you want!!!!! 

haylea how's you good i hope  

hello to everyone I've missed right off to sort out holiday clothes and try them on again just to make sure they still fit!!!!!! take care girls love to you all xx Allyson xx


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Ally - have a great holiday -where are you off to ??

CJ xx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

thanks cj i'm going to majorca and i can not wait and i'm actually singing what i type!!!!!! lol allyson


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

V jealous  -  sure youll have lots of r&r in the   

enjoy !!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, AF pain is here! How cruel is that!

But we've decided to go for it again - we still have one vial of sperm left and we'd always wonder what if, if we didn't try one more time.

I'm going to take DHEA for a couple of months beforehand, to try and thrust some life into my ovaries, and hopefully will be cycling with Kate!
That alone is enough to cheer me up.

xxxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Miranda - Thats brilliant news, i am so glad you are not going to give up. I believe in exhausting every avenue, that way there will be no regrets in years to come.           I truly wish you all the luck in the world hun     

Love Jena xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Miranda.... glad to see your post this morning
YAY fabby news

Jena hope your well

allyson have a fab holiday honey

Maria thinking of you

Kate  hope ur back soon

Julie mrs BB hows u
r u going tomorrow

Mitch and hayley not long now girls

Nic hows u

lilc hope ur ok honey not long until your PUPO

CJ woohoo fab news  for ec

sorry to anyone i missed

Well my laptops been back a week and is gotta go back again argh although have made a complaint and so they may be replacing it how long is it going to take i asked....... 28 days omg

Luckily i have this desktop pc to fall back on or else i would be     well i will be but thats not the point!

only had it since end march

Willows not back yet i think dh is going to go get her, altho he said he may collect her on monday yikes am back to work monday!

back later on
Em


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

So many computers dying! Grrr - so annoying! Still, hopefully they'll replace your laptop bird - they ought to.

Talk about bad timing - I got the response to my complaint about my old clinic yesterday, on the day I got the negative.

I immediately fired a letter back - it was a crappy letter that tried to get everyone off the hook, and it was just the wrong day for that letter to arrive!

Going to report them to the BMA and the HFEA now.

Jena - je ne regret rien birdie! Or I try not to, anyway.

xxxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Girls.

MY it is scorching isn't it. It is 31 deg here. I have been watching Howie at his football tornament and with factor 30 I am still v burnt. 

Miranda I am so pleased that you have decided to give it another shot. I think that is a brilliant idea and this time cycling with Kate you will both get BFPs.
Too right about reporting your old clinic Miranda, I hope you get a positive outcome.

Hi Jena- Its lovely having your dog round you so I know exactly what you mean when they are away. Now young lady have you come back down to earth yet   have you arranged a scan?

Nic -I will be back at Lister on the 22 June and around there I think I will start to stim, are you down regging as well? Lena was muttering to heraself whn she was talking down the phone to me and if all goes well then ec is going to be around 4 july. Obviously nothing is set in Ice.   

Hayley- I will be d/r with you hun. I start on 16, what date do you start? I thought I read the 12.

JUlie-Its a shame you could not go on Friday. I hope you are o.k and enjoying your weekend.

Em- how you feeling now you must be v tired still. Atleast thats the worst part over with for now. Do you have anymore tx to come? I bet Willow is dying to see you.  You have not told me off yet! I keep calling her a him.   sorry.

Maria- I hope you are well and taking some time out for yourself. If you are reading this I just want to send u a  

Hi Kate I bet you are on count down for your mac to be back. It must be making you    come back soon missus we miss u 

CJ- not long to go until egg collection I nice drug free day. 

Lil c- Brilliant news on your eggs they are doing really well. Fingers crossed for you babe  

Well its B-B-Q fever here so we have friends round this afternoon to eat drink and be merry. In my case plenty to eat 

speak to you all later

mitch
xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Afternoon

Mitch you'll be a bit ahead of me.  I should start stimming around the time your having EC.

Miranda - so glad you have found the strength to try again. Kate will be so please to have you as a cycle bud aswell!!

Ally - you got your scan before you go away? or when you get back.  Bit of advice on the triple test....the blood test part of it will be invalid for you because your carrying twins.  You'll get more info of the other twin ladies.  Think they advise just to have the nuchal scan.

Julie - quiet today......hope your ok, when are you due to start downreg?

Em-bet your missing willow, hope you get her back soon

Hi to everyone else

Nic xx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Miranda - I'm so pleased you are going to try again I wish you loads and loads of luck  

Nic - I'm here hows things with you when do you start the drugs!!!! 

Mitch - 31 deg WOW..... I would love that Me and the heat are best friends .... I bet you cant wait to start TX not long to go now Hun!! 

Jena - I'm glad you are getting your dog back today   How are u ? 

Kate - I hope Ur well Hun hurry up and come back we miss ya !!!!!

CJ -   for 2mor Hun    

Em - I hope Ur  OK and feeling better babe!!!! 

Ally - I wish I was going on holiday  Have a lovely time  

Well as for me I'm a little   today , I have had my 7 day break and meant to be starting the pill again on Monday and I still have not had any AF!!! ... Oh and I'm really Moody... When I was upset yesterday I called Jena to cheer me up... After I had finished my   she laughed and said OH MY GOD I said What she said You sounded so much like Nicki of BB and she made me laugh and cheered me up ( thanks Jena)

Is this normal for the 7 day break then not to have AF? or should I be worried    When your on the pill you take it for 21 days then have a break ?? Before I started the pill my cycle was between 29-31 days? what shall I do 

Right the last thing before you all fall asleep..... BB news Lesley has walked out of the house at 0930 today as she was bored!!!! I will probably be going tomorrow to Big Brothers Little Brother but as my cousin is going and we are not talking still I'm not sure!!!!! I have been warned by DP that If I do go I am NOT allowed to talk!!!! I wounder why ?? lol........

 to anyone I have missed ..

Julie xx xx


----------



## little seahorse (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi all....we had a call from the clinic first thing this morning and they basically told us to definately come in today for ET. They said there were 2 clear winners and that we shouldn't really wait. When we got there we were told that the other 7 eggs that seemed to be doing ok yesterday were no good today so we have none to freeze    But the 2 that they have put back are very strong - one 8 cell and one 7 cell. So keeping everything crossed now that they manage to hang on in there!! My other half and my 12 year old son were in the room with me when I had the transfer - it was nice having them both there. We went out after for something to eat and a quick wander round Harrods - guess I was feeling emotional as I started crying in the middle of Harrods going up an escalator!!!     Bit embarrasing - but a trip to the chocolate hall soon cheered me up!! 

How's everyone else doing today??


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Lil C - Awww, bless you  , it is an emotional time. Who did your transfer? 8 cell and 7 cell, that is FANTASTIC so you are now officially PUPO, by the end of the 2ww you will be     and whatever you do, DON'T test early!!!!!!!!!

Julie - I am so sorry, dh said i was cruel to say that to you, but it is sooooo true!!!!    and i think you should talk on BBLB     

To everyone else    , just a quickie from me as i am soooooo tired, fred keeps barking at his own shadow and its waking ds up, grrrrrrrrr    

Speak soon

Love Jena xxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya lovely lister girls

LilC  and lots of    coming your way sweetie

CJ said it before but wishing you so much  for EC   

Miranda hope your ok sweeheart 

kate i missin you

Nic how r u

Jena hope your doing ok, hope doggie settles down soon

Maria thinking of you and DH hope your getting lots of  from furbubba

Julie if your going tomorrow hope you have a great time

Mitch hows u

hayley hope your ok are you getting excited

Allyson have a wonderful holiday sweetie

Feeling bit tired, have been asleep most the evening, think it caught up with me about teatime have had a headache most the day i think down to dehydration from yesterday

Have been having lot of pain in my tum esp when i go for a wee so resting up

hugs to all
Em


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

hello ladies only afew days till i start 

heffalump-yeah not long now,only a couple of days.which means no more layins 

jena-have you had youur levels checked yet?got a scan date?

miranda-good to see you being positive

seahorse-you had a day 2 or day3 et?all sounds good.good luck 

nic-good to see youre startin soon

honneybee-yeah start dr on tuesday so only one more layin and then horrid early wake up call to sniff 

curly-is ec tomorro?good luck 

and hello to anyone else ive missed 
i still havent got cash upto gether for tx yet.just puttin 700 up front and payin rest off in instalments.alls a pain.wonderin when my first scan will be.i think prob a week into dr.not lookin forward to be going on the tube in this hot weather.nevermind

hayley


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

The Lister Egg share girlies  ​
Kateag 1st ES abandoned, 2nd ES  looking into 3rd ES awaiting af for bloods   

*~*Nic*~* 1st ES   Follow up appt 30/05 planning tx for july 2007 05/06 Matched!!    

Jetabrown        

Alexia 10/02         

Allybee17 10/05          

shye       

MJP   FET  

Miranda7 tx abandoned  , moved on to straight tx, June   

wishing4miracle   Follow up appt 25/04 pill 23/05 D/R 12/06    

Luckystars currently on pill, 2nd HIV test 29 may awaiting match 

Honnybee started pill awaiting match D/R 16/06 

Jena Testing 7th June     Scan 26/06    

curlyj28 D/R 16/05 stims 23/05 EC 10/06    

Little Seahorse  Testing 21/06     

*Hope all is correct 
Anyone who is missing IM me and i will add you
Emxx*


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi everyone 

I have had ec today  out of 22 follicles they only got 8 eggs - so 4 for me and 4 for my recipient, feel pretty disappointed as with so many follies I thought I would get a few more for the both of us, trying to stay positive as I know it only takes one just praying that  those 4 eggs are excellent quality and that they fertilise overnight - should get a call tomorrow about 10am , have a feeling that this is going to be a very long night , feel v      but only a little ache in ovaries from actual ec.

Sorry its a me post but just feel like    so am going to pack myself off to bed and pray that we  get lucky .....

hope everyone is well 

CJ xxxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Cj   that you get a fantastic phone call, hun, don't be too disappointed four is still good. Try not to worry too much yet. I understand that it is difficult, go get some rest ready for your call    

mitch
x


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Girls,

CJ -   For 2morrow Hun  

Jena - I hope Ur well how is DH now any better 

Kate  - come back  

Em - I hope Ur feeling better babe? 

Miranda - How are u ?

Nic - Where are u babe

Mitch - Not long now until u start babe woohoo.........  

Sorry for anyone I have missed I'm a little   today ... I decided to go to BB Little Brother my cousin said she was not going to go if I was ..... Well we drove there yet again and the letter and the tickets say doors open at 1220 so we got there for 1145 I though plenty if time ... Well just as my luck goes with BB the man on the gate told us that they have enough people in the studio now and we cant fit anymore in.... I said but we have tickets he said but its first come first serve.. It DOES NOT say that on the tickets. I will be on the   telling then what I think trust me !!!!!!!!!!! 

Also I have come on today  But I guess that is a good thing  I start the pill again 2morrow, so does that mean I wont be on for very long I have to call the Lister as well to let them know that I'm starting the 2nd pack of the pill... I hope I'm not on it for long tho...........

Well I'm off to watch BB and eat chocolate mmmmm..... DP is taking me up to London 2Morrow to do some shopping in Oxford Street and then have lunch in Hyde Park I hope the   stays out like today!!!!

Speak soon 

Julie xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya lovely lister ladies!

CJ
I am so sorry that you were disappointed with your crop of eggs today
It really does only take one though sweetie

I will keep everything crossed that the lab of lurve is buzzing tonight sweetie

    go  go go go    

Mitch 6 days to go sweetie   
hope you have had a good weekend

Julie oh am sorry about BBLB how frustrating after all that travelling i would have been 
hope the next month of pill goes ok and doesnt give you too many bad side effects

Jena how r u doing

Miranda my sweet how r u
hope that your doing ok
you been busy in the garden

Kate hows you 
hope your ok hows boo and diego

Maria thinking of you sweetie hope you and dh are taking good care of each other

Lilc hope that the  is going ok sending lots of  your way
      

Nic How r u feeling honey

Hayley 2 days to go before D/R how r u feeling

Allyson is it your scan tomorrow if so 
have a wonderful holiday sweetie
lots of sun and relaxation

As for me i was up until about 4am
i then slept from 6am-noon
I am feeling lots better, apart from pain on my left hand side and also when i go for a wee, am supposed to go back to work tomorrow but dh said i should see

Willow is home tomorrow yippee cant wait to see her am so excited hehe

Well just watching BB and then off for a bath!

Love to all
Emxx


----------



## little seahorse (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi all...had a great day today...lots of pampering, breakfast in bed, watching tv in bed till lunchtime...DP did housework, prepared lovely curry for dinner and even washed up!!! Have been very spoilt!! Not sure it's going to last though!! 

Hope everyone's been OK today...I'm off to bed as got to get up at 5am to take my parents to the airport   But I do get to use my mums car for the week  . I don't have my own car - usually   everywhere - but think I'll give that a break for a while!! 

Love and luck to you all xxxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Morning girls  

 This weather is fab but soo hot it is still in its 30's here it should stay like this now until August.   well not long to go now on count down until saturday.   The pollen is v bad at the mo is it the same in the U.K? I had to take my son to A and E last night as his eyes swlled up so much the insides were popping out TMI for a monday morning but it seems he suffers from hayfever which has only just started. I spent yesterday chasing my two rabbits round the garden they found an escape rout from their pen and they are so clever they then started checking around the whole fence for other weak areas. Anyone like rabbit pie?  

Julie what a total pain in the backside t all that travelling too!  I too would be  giving them what for down the telephone  . As for the pill I would imagine a week tops babe    I hope soo that will be so exciting, they probably will aready have lined someone up. so keep pestering. 

Em take it easy if dh says see how you feel then do so. Unless you love your job of course   Willow yay back home how wonderful for you. I hope you are not feeling too poorly and well on your way to recovery 

Lilc Pampering? whats that come and have a word with my Dh please! How are you doing chick? Don't over do things o.k I love curry. I miss that and good old fish and chips being out here and I think I said b4 but hubby would post a wrapper (not dirty ones) to me when he went back to the U.K to tease me of the smell AND IT WORKED!  

Cj    I hope that call is a brilliant one for you   our soon to be pupo lady  

Kate hows u? Its quiet here without you   not that we are saying you are noisy or anything   What have you been doing this week end? Did you speak about being put on the pill? 

Jena how you feeling. Did you say whether you have dates for your scan yet? Have you had any simptoms now you know you are pg. I found after finding out I was pg I had more simptoms.  Hows your lil man   

Hayley tomorrow is your big day hope it all starts well.   I never realised how long you sniffed for, I did not know it was thru stimming too    

Mirand how did your garden go?    Did you have a lot of people nipping round,  Have you got an appoint for your follow up? I hope you and dh are  o.k hun.   

Maria hope you are too o.k sweetie? take time for yourself and DH. Have you decided what your next step will be    ?  Just wanted to say we are here   come back when you are ready.

Ally your scan is here! wow how are your twinnies doing? are you sorted for your  holiday   


see you soon

mitch
xx


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Just had the call from hospital all 4  fertilised  and so did the 4 for the recipient 100%  so relieved and feel really positive that this is going to work !!!!

         

Will be going back wed at 11.00 for egg transfer unless I here differently in which case blast transfer on Fri!!

           

Mitch, Julie , Em, Kate, LilC, Jena , Hayley, Miranda, Ally & Nic   

Wheres the   gone !!

CJ xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Sorry CJ - my fault! I have the week off work, so the sun has hidden...

Well done on your 100 per cent fert rate! I know you were disappointed with only 8 eggs, but they must have all been A1 -and that's all that matters.

Was lovely yesterday though - had about 120 people wandering through my garden! Fortunately they all seemed to love it. Was totally knackered after hours standing there in the boiling sun though!

Ju - can't you give your cousin a biff? She sounds a nightmare!  
Sounds like the BB bouncers could do with a biff too - that's just not on when you've got tickets.

Blimey Em - you seriously need to sleep more than that to recover! Can you knock yourself out with those morphine thingies? Glad you've got Willow back today - life's not the same with our your furbabies.

Lil C - howe are you feeling, PUO lady?

Hayley - you must be excited, getting going again? 

Everyone else - Nic, Maria, Kate, Jena, Ally - hi there! Where are you all?

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Grrr. Just phoned the Lister and we'd have to pay £125 for a follow-up appt! It's like insult to injury I think - why is that not included in the thousands we've already spent?

I just don't get it, really. We haven't got that sort of cash left after everything. Bit confused now.

Maybe I should give my MP a bell and see if anything at all has come back from the health authority.


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hello Girlies..

CJ - Fab news on all 4 fertilising!! You must be so relieved. Quality is so much more important than quantity hun     Hope they go to blasts for you, if not all the best for Wednesday!

Miranda - It is rip off having to pay £125 for a follow up, It's just a chat for goodness sake! So pleased you're gonna try again tho hun. THIS TIME MY LOVELY, THIS TIME!!    

Lil Seahorse - PUPO!! Good luck hun    

As for me, we are doing another frozen cycle! Lena called me this morning and apparently It's hfea rules for sharers to use up any frosties before they can do another fresh cycle. I'm quite happy to do that but we were not told this at the time!    Anyway I've got a phone call follow up consultation on Thursday with Marie Wren. Lena said that she may suggest blood tests and extra meds for next go as they're surprised it didn't work?? Also we're going to thaw all 3 this time and have the best 2 transfered. If it doesn't work I can definately share again so feeling positive!   It's got to be 3rd time lucky!

Hello to everyone else - so many of us on here now!  

Maria xxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Maria - they don't make that clear about using frosties up before egg sharing again.  Fingers crossed for next time - hope it all happens soon xxx

Miranda - wow thats takes the ****! £125!!!!!!!! Glad your open garden went well yesterday.  How were your dogs with all the people? noisy?

Seahorse - PUPO!!! Hope the 2ww doesnt drive you too crazy!

CJ - Excellent fertilistation rate. Like the others say its quality not quantity and sounds like you have 4 good'ens there!  Wonder if you did loose lots of eggs by coasting for so long though    - irrelevant now though!! good luck hun.

Ally - scan day! bet your excited!

Mitch - will you bugger off with your hot weather    (I'm only jealous - its freezing here today)

Julie - what a bummer about bblb, thats really naughty.  

Hi to everyone else

Catch you all later

nic x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hmmmn. I wonder why on earth the HFEA require you to use up all your frosties? That seems to have no particular benefit in law at all? Surely they want to encourage women to donate?

I'd phone the HFEA to clarify that point - I can't find anything referring to that on their website.

After all, you could go to another clinic as an egg sharer and wouldn't have to use your frosties up - I really think she's got that wrong.

It's fine if you want to follow that course of action, but say you wanted a fresh cycle again before doing that it seems peculiar that you 'can't'. Don't you think?

I've found a study for poor responders on the net, in Los Angeles, and just wondering if this could be a good idea. I won't be going for treatment for a couple of months, so I've got time to peek around. I've put the follow-up on hold till I do.

I must say I am shocked that no one called me to see what my result was - after 6,000-worth of treatment you'd expect the courtesy of a five-minute call at least, wouldn't you?
I think the egg sharing nurses are better and more proactive than the stratight IVF nurses, to be honest.

Yes Maria - definitely third time lucky for you, me and Kate! Three's the magic number, in our case!

Nic - the dogs were so hot, and there were so many people, they just chilled out in the end! Let themselves be petted by 120 people and just panted at them!

xxxxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Miranda, your right, i just can't think of any valid reason why you would need to use frosties up before sharing again.   

Not sure if you would want to just destroy the frosties but surely you could do that and then do a fresh cycle?

I can't believe the Lister haven't rung you to see how you got on - that is shocking customer services!! 

Glad you had a good day yesterday

Nic xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hmmm. You've got me thinking now, what is the benefit? I don't get it? I said to Marie Wren at the transfer that if this doesn't work I'd like to do a fresh cycle next and keep frosties for later, It's got to be better to get those eggies out while I'm young-ish??! And keep frosties for back up later if needed. She said that she would highly recommend doing a frozen again as they're so good, but it didn't work this time   Surely Lena wouldn't have said that if it isn't true? What should I do now then girls? I'm happy to do fet again as it is so much easier but it costs £1200 with transfer and drugs!! And again my chances are lower than with fresh?   I'd rather go for a full cycle if I can.


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Maria, is there any way to contact the HFEA or perhaps ring a different clinic that does egg share and ask them what their procedure is.

I totally agree with you in keeping the frosties for back up and doing fresh cycles all the time you can.

Nic x


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks Nic, yeah I'm going to phone them to check this out. I've also put a post on peer support to see if anyone else has been told the same? We definately wouldn't destroy them just to have a fresh go. I'm happy to do it this way if that's the law but we were never told this before freezing them and surely it's my choice! 

I'll let you know, thanks hun xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I think I would be very tempted in your shoes to ring or email the HFEA for guidance on this one, pointing out that you can't see any reason for this so-called 'rule'.
I've been wracking my brain to think why this should be the case, and can't see one. After all those frosties are entirely yours - you haven't had a donor's help to make them, so surely you decide what happens to them and how you use them, within the law?
I'll have another scout thrpugh the HFEA website...

xxxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks Miranda - I've emailed them so will hopefully know whats what soon eh?  Lena was really nice on the phone and said there would definately be no probs for me to do another fresh cycle, especially as my recipient is pregnant and we did get 16 eggs. But HFEA say you got to use up frozen ones first? I've been trying to find an egg sharer on this site who's had another fresh go with frosties but can't see any, so maybe it's right?! This last cycle was private and nothing to do with egg sharing, surely it's upto us if we want to do that again or not??! Makes me so mad, being told what to do   Arrrrggggghhhhhh


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't blame you! Sooooo frustrating, when they come up with these idiotic rules.

Hopefully the HFEA will come back to you swiftly.

xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Just spoken to HFEA. They are looking into it, and will get back to me with an answer in the next day or 2!! Think they were just admin staff confirming my email.

xxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Maria hows you hun. It seems you are having the run around. It think it is strange that Hfea would get involved in this decision as you paid for this cycle, I hope you get to the bootom of it soon.

Hi Miranda are you at work today? You must of had a really busy week end! Its great it went well you derserve that after all your hard work. Not much doing here. Very bored actually. I don't speak the language well enough to work so I sit at home facing housework every day quite tedious. So thought I would check in and say hello!  

Hi GIrls

mitch
x


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Nic - I agree, i would want to keep frosties for later too, totally ridiculous if you ask me     

Miranda - Glad you are doing well hun! I have to say if i went walking round peoples gardens it would be to have a sneaky peek through windows and open doors    

Em - My little freddie has been away for over 2 weeks and we got him back on saturday!!!! It sooooo nice to have him home (even tho he does drive me nuts   )

Julie - Did you call BB?? What did they say??

Maria - What would you prefer to do??

Kate - Are they building that pc by hand??   

Hayley - You have started tx now, am i right How are you finding it?

Mitch - If you send the sun over, i will post you some fish n chips!!!   

CJ - I too only got 8 eggs (4 each) when i normally get 15, and look at me now!!!!!!!!!! 

Lil C - How are you feeling??

Have i missed anyone?? If so sorry there is sooooo many now!!!

As for me, i doing ok, got scan on 26th with Liz, so will keep you posted. Dh spent ALL day in bed yesterday with hangover, i was not amused!!!!! My little furbaby has been on holiday and came home saturday, but because he has been staying in the country, he now keeps barking at all the noises from neighbours etc and waking ds up!!!   There was me looking forward to nice peaceful evening watching a film thats an hour and half long that took 3 hours to watch!!!! Grrrrrrrrrr, still it sooooooo good to have him home   
Its hard for me to log on now, ds keeps trying to press all the keys and freddie steals all ds' toys for attention.....   , it's official, my house could quite easily be mistaken for the local mental asylum!!!!!  

Anyhooo, off to dinner

Love Jena xxxxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Evening.

ooh Jena your like me - so nosey!!! How you feeling?  tired, sicky? Keep meaning to ask you (as I'm so nosey   how do you and Julie know each other)

Maria, at least the HFEA acknowledged you - hope they get back to you soon x

Mitch, I'm a week behnd you as today I got my dates!!! I start down reg on 25th - must say Lenas been fab as I am on holiday 25th -29th and then again 4/5/6 July. I did say I'm prepared to go in for scans for the first holiday as we are only in Weymouth but she said no as I won't be able to relax and enjoy it.  So I have got my baseline scan on 3 July and hopefully start stimming then. Thats based on AF turning up on the 28th as she should do.

CJ - hows you? sore from EC?

Miranda - What are you up to this week?

Hi everyone else......Ally wheres you? are we going to get a peek at your scan pics?

Nic xx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Girls,

I sort of had a good day today DP took me to the National History Museum it was really good!! We have walked so far today then we walked to Covent Garden had lunch then walked to Oxford Street to do some shopping   DP told me before we left to make sure my shoes would be OK to walk in all day  I thought the shoes I had on would be OK but OMG they hurt really bad!!! So I HAD to buy some new shoes ( what a shame)

I'm glad to be home my feet needs some TLC!!!!!!!!!  I'm trying to get DP to take me out for dinner but I think I'm pushing my luck there 

Nic - Me and Jena know each other from here, We just clicked and we either speak most days or text ed each other .. She has a very funny sense of humor 

I hope everyone is well? 

Julie xx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Nic fab news!!!! That is kind of Lena to say no to coming in during your time away. I think they have been keeping an eye on us girls and trying to space us apart   

Jena such a lovely offer I might take u up on that  The house we live in has huge windows all down one side and a couple on the otherbut they do not open and we only have a door at the end of the room. So it is stifling. 

Hayley good luck for tomorrow. Woo Hoo!    The only thing that I keep thinking about is the headaches everyone has mentioned and when they tend to start. I suffer occasional migraines and wonder if it effects them 

Julie Nice idea I might try the shoe trick  although I could do with a couple more outfits. I like your new pic   

Miranda I cannot believe the cost of a follow up. I feel like some places are definitely taking infertility for a ride. There is so much difference between clinics I am surprised they can get away with it

Maria It is good you want to try again. I think a few blood tests maybe the way forward. Good luck with your decision.  

Enjoy your holiday Ally. Are you able to go in the water now. I know in the 2ww you can't but not sure now .

Kate where are u ? 

Em did you go to work in the end? Hows your little furbaba 

Cj that is fantastic news honey!   I bet your recipient is very pleased too. good luck for wednesday or maybe friday.

Lilc hows it going on your 2ww?     Will you be having time off from work or are you going back?

I sure hope that is everyone phew the list is getting bigger.  Lizzie called again to confirm for saturday so time will start to fly past now   I have decided just before my first stimming scan I will come back to the U.K and stay with my sister. I think it will be easier int he long run. The children here also break up this month so they can come with me too.  Dh will stay here until he is needed then he can look after the dog and the rabbits   

mitch
xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Mitch -   do you reckon they spy on us via this website? Reckon we should really kiss butt then in all our posts so they are extra specially nice to us!

Once you start stimming will you stay in the uk?

Ooh while I think of it anyone know if I'll be ok to take my injections/needles on the eurostar? Will I need a letter from the clinic?? Best find out beforehand.

Julie - nice pic! Your hair looked darker in your old picture.  Love the shoe trick!  But didn't you need a new handbag to carry your old shoes in? And would have been a shame if they didn't match your outfit and you had to get a new one of them also......of am I just going OTT?
When are you starting down reg hun?

Its so quiet isnt it......best go get washing up and stuff done - am watching Super Vets at the moment and programmes like this make me sad - especially when theres poorly doggies  

Nic x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya girlies!!!

Blimey! Cant even try and catch up with all of you!!! I'll do my best but if Im wrong dont hate me  

Maria, I know I have spoken to you already about the frosties, but I still dont get it and I hope the HFEA get back to you soon. I know it feels sneaky behind Listers back, but still, they shouldnt say its "law" if its not! Either way, I am hoping its 3rd time lucky for you!! With some new meds and steroids hopefully that will be the answer. x

Miranda, have spoken to you as well hunny, and I really hope I am right, Im pretty sure the cost of the follow up is included in the ICSI price. I know its free for sharers, but I am sure I have read that about normal ICSI. Fingers crossed anyway. Do you have to have one before you can cycle again?? 

Nic, yay to dates! (Seeing as I have NO hope in you waiting for me!) Lena sounds like she is being lovely to you as well, which is  nice. So, not long to go!!!  

Jena, you lucky thing! I am determined to have a scan with Liz that isnt looking for follies!! Fingers crossed for you! Will there be one or two in there do we think!!

Ally, did you have your scan?? Hope all is well. Have a fab holiday!

Mitch, hope all is well with you hun, where are you in tx now (Sorry)

Hayley good luck for d/r!! God its come around so quick eh! Bet you cant wait!!!

Julie, sounds like a nightmare with your cousin! And what a stooopid bouncer at BB! They should def say its first come first served, otherwise what is the point in having flipping tickets!

Em, hope you feeling better now hun. Is Willow back with you?? xx

LittleC, congrats and welcome to the 2ww!! Hope you arent going loopy already!!! I HATED HATED HATED the 2ww!! 

Cj, brill news on the embies hun!! 4 fab embies is soooo good! Hopefully you will go to blast as well! Brill!! Surprised they told you the fert rate of your recipient, I didnt ask that! 

Ok, phew! Think thats everyone?! 

As for me, well, Mac isnt home yet! Hopefully tomorrow! They were waiting for the motherboard to come in today, if it did it will be ready for pick up tomorrow afternoon, if it didnt and comes in tomorrow morning it will be ready tomorrow evening, so HOPEFULLY it will be home tomorrow night at some point! 

Had my blood done today, stupid flipping nurse, again, couldnt find my veins, (nothing new there!) tried in one arm, then tried twice in the other, and finally got it. She wrote on the comp: FSH, LJ (!?) and Oesredegen!?!?!?! Thank god it was written correctly on the envelope otherwise I would be tested for some new blood levels!!   They did dh's tests ages ago and the results still arent in! I know its free, but come on!

Also, just had my interview and I have a job!!! YAY! Start as soon as I get my computer back!! Looks like its going to be fun so I am looking forward to it!. 

Seems there is enough work for me to be doing it full time when Holly goes to school properly as well! So pleased!!! 

What else. Erm. Nowt! Thats me!!! Am planning on having a relaxed month, and trying my best not to think about tx, then hopefully they will have my results back soon, and dh's and I can get them over to Lister. Maybe start pill next cycle or not. Will see. Either way cant do any proper tx til September. So got to try and forget it for a while now. 

So. Hope everyone is ok and hopefully will be back with you soon! Have you all missed me?! 

xxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Nic - you're coming to Weymouth? That's where I work! Fancy meeting up for a coffee? Or WINE though it sounds as if you'll be stimming by then - I'll drink yours...
I'm very excited that you're holidaying down here! have you been before?

Kate - we could have you back tomorrow - yay!

Maria - any joy from the HFEA?

Jena, your house sounds like fun chaos!

Ju - getting tickets this week?

Everyone else - hello!

xxxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Maria,
Posted a reply for you on peer support as well.  i had the same problem with the Lister when i had my blast frosties and I wanted to make new embies with my frozen eggs... anyway, i did get to the bottom of it by talking to someone in the lab.  It is ONLY a guideline and cannot be enforced, so if you want to go ahead with a fresh cycle then you can.  if you want confirmation just speak to someone in the lab.  They are more up to date about the HFEA rules and guidelines than the nurses (who seem to make up their own rules / guidelines!!).  In the end I had to tell the nurses that this was only a guideline which i wish to  ignore!!!  they didn't have a clue.
You just have to be tough!
Helen xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya lovely lister ladies

Sorry i havent posted before now but been a busy day!

Maria i am sorry to read what a mare your having i do hope the HFEA can answer your question 

Kate  you will be back with us very soon
re the full time job just one thing when does boo go to school cos you know your gonna be on mat leave and have a new baby to look after       

My positive thinking for you there!

Miranda have you any plans for your week off 

Jena i had to chuckle when i saw your post you do make me laugh

Julie did you speak to BB 
how r u honey

Mitch how r u honey woohoo 5 sleeps to go   

Nic ooh how exciting honey your gonna be getting there very soon

Hayley  for D/R tomorrow

LilC how r u  PUPO       

CJ fab news on the 100% fertilisation rate
 for ET on wednesday

Ally hope your scan went well do come and share your news

As for me have had a busy day
got up late oops went to work, how boring not much to do!
met dh and went to collect willow had a bit of a chat with Steve (hes the owner and our family friend) I feel a bit sad for him as hes close to retiring and hes selling up, but getting the run around, he offered us so much support with bouncer, bought willow for us paid for her injections/microchip gets us our food cheap and anything else we need.

Well we were chatting and i said to him if our ivf fails we are going to get another lab to which he replied ..... but its not going to fail its going to work i know its going to work bless him, could have just hugged him

We also got asked a few days ago if we would be godparents to our cousins little girl and baby they are expecting, mainly due to how the lil girl interacted with dh made me feel happy but also sad too 

Well got a day off tomorrow, working wednesday then off til monday yippee

I am ok just feeling tired and my back is killing me and pain when i pee 
Dads got his tests tomorrow at 1130 bless him

love to anyone i may have missed
Em


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Bah! I KNEW I'd missed something! CONGRATULATIONS KATE!
Well done on getting the job - you'll be fab at it, I just know.

So bitter sweet, seeing your dh with wee ones, isn't it Em? Mine's a complete darling with tinies - they just love him. Sorry to hear your back's painful - it's one thing after another sometimes, with health.

xx


----------



## little seahorse (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi all...had bad day at work today...feeling quite hormonal!! My (.)(.) feel like they are going to explode - they are so painful!! Keep having hot flushes - I've sat with a fan directed at my face most of the day!! This 2ww had better be worth it!! Also had complete mental blank earlier...forgot what year it was!!!     

I keep talking and singing to "the kids" (as I refer to my embies) - I probably shouldn't as I don't want to get too attached, but I can't help it!! 

Am I alone in this Hormonal Loopyness


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

The Lister Egg share girlies  ​
Kateag 1st ES abandoned, 2nd ES  looking into 3rd ES awaiting af for bloods   

*~*Nic*~* 1st ES   2nd ES D/R 25/06 Baseline 03/07, stims 03/07     

Jetabrown        

Alexia 10/02         

Allybee17 10/05          

shye       

MJP   FET  

Miranda7 tx abandoned  , moved on to straight tx, June   2nd ICSI later this year    

wishing4miracle 1st ES   2nd ES D/R 12/06    

Luckystars currently on pill, 2nd HIV test 29 may awaiting match 

Honnybee started pill awaiting match D/R 16/06 

Jena Testing 7th June     Scan 26/06    

curlyj28 D/R 16/05 stims 23/05 EC 10/06 ET 13/06     

Little Seahorse  Testing 21/06     

*Hope all is correct 
Anyone who is missing IM me and i will add you
Emxx*


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Where IS everyone? hell-ooooooooo.... *tumbleweed*


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Hello there 

Miranda  you poor thing - feeling a bit lonely ??  

I'm back at work today    still a little bit sore  which I was at home in bed - but probably a good thing as can't srop thinking how embies are doing at least work keeps mind slightly occupied !

Kate - congrats on you new job thats fantastic - hope you mac comes home later  

sorry gotta be quick before   boss sees what im doing -  hello everyone  

love cj.xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

I am here!

Just about to walk willow  

be back later on

Em


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I've just walked my two! Weather's so weird -started out wearing jeans and jumper and socks, and then it went blisteringly hot - bah! If it goes like it again I'm going to go down to the river in me cozzie and retrieve the balls they've dropped in the deep bit.

It's hideous trying to post at work, isn't it? I was trying to do that in my 2WW and kept getting caught! Bloody open plan offices...  

Can you remind me what that website was where you upload and resize your pics, Em? Got some garden pics now...
xx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hello,

I'm looking for a bit of TLC today as I'm feeling a bit .... I'm just getting fed up with waiting for the Lister to call me... I have been on the pill for the first pack of the pill and then had a 7 day break now they have told me to start my 2nd pack... How long does it take to match someone I always feel I have to contact them!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Then I think maybe Im on there backs all the time, they may tll me to stop calling them

When I spoke to Lizzy and told her that I'm just about to start my 2nd pack of the pill she said " OK have you got the sniffer" I said yes u sent me 2 packs She then said OK well we will be in touch. Dont they understand that we sit by the phone all day. Does anybody know how long I should give it before I call them?

Then I start to think maybe they don't have anyone to match me with I'm feeling very sad today sorry for this post..

Julie xx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh I forgot to say....  Kate well done on the job babe!!!!!!!!!!!!

Julie x


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Aftenoon - I'm here but just quickly as got to walk the dog then pop down the town to the bank

Miranda are you bored  Yippee can't wait to see the garden pictures!  small world I would love to meet up for wine as I won't be stimming then so no nicking my share!!!! We'll have to arrange something. We are only there for monday to friday (but will be travelling monday and friday) and have a pretty full on few days as trying to squeeze so much in so will speak to DH about our plans and get back to you. Archie has to go to Doggy prison (kennels) and I feel so guilty! Last time he went he really pined for us and didn't eat much. I'm such a bad mummy!  

Cj - HI whats your test date?

Kate - hope you get your puter back later!! Congrats on getting your job.  Welcome to homeworking! its fab!!

Will pop back later with proper personals 

Nic x


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Julie - we crossed posts.
 - sound like you need one!

I think you may possibly be on the pill for a few weeks yet....I think you'll need to be on it long enough for it to give you another period - or maybe the sniffer makes you have a period - not sure..

I would pester them - they won't tell you to stop harrassing them - just let them know your concerned, you  haven't done it before, you don't know the procedure and your anxious about it.

To give you an idea this is how things have gone for me - started pill on 4th June, rang them on 4th June to let them know and they rang me back that day saying I had been matched, I next rang them on 8th June and at that point the recipient had agreed to go ahead.  I rang them again yesterday (11th) to query something and whilst on the phone sorted my start date and arranged for them to send the sniffer out.  I start on 25th but only because of my holiday - they originally wanted me to start on 17th.

So I really think you should ring them and ask whats happening, have you been matched etc....They would rather answer your questions than have you sitting at home feeling as you are.  



Nic x


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

You crossed posts with me too NIc 

Hi JUlie.

hon.    I totally know how you feel   .  How you are feeling was exactly like me the other week.   I waited for them to call me and did n't receive a call I then phoned them everyday after that from the monday right thru until thurs and then they called me to say they had matched me but were waiting for the recipient to decide which took another week and she decided no. I phoned them again for a update and within one day they called me back matched me with some one else and the next day it was all confirmed. try not to get worked up Jules  it does make you mad waiting around, this tells me thou that they have probably contacted someone and are waiting for an answer.  Jules don't feel bad about phoining them just say you are asking for an update.

jules its gonna happen soon, yeah I know easy for me to say.     I hope they ring you soon 

Yes Kate well done you!! that is good news


mitch
x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

That would be ace! We could make it one lunchtime? I think I'm on lates that week - 9.30-6, which would mean a lunchtime 2-3pm.
I'll bung you an email!


Ju, you poor thing - it's so frustrating when you don't know what's going on! Like being in one of those rollercoasters where it suddenly goes dark.
I was on the pill for a couple of months before my egg share go, if that helps. 

Keep phoning!

xxxxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Just quick as I'm about to start work again...

Ju - did you ring - meant to say also I was told to not worry about ringing them by Dr Thum - he says that its down to us to do the pestering as they aren't allowed to as they can't be seen to be forcing us into egg sharing...

Also Miranda - will sort something out with you (we are off to Longleat, Monkey world and maybe the eden project so got lots to squeeze in)

Nic x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

Just a quick post

Been out with Willow we walked 3 and a bit miles omg

Julie sorry your feeling sad
I can only ditto what miranda nic and mitch have said
call them and let them know your still waiting and your concerned/frustrated as its been a while

Nic not long til your holiday and not long til you start

Kate hope u get ur comp back later on honey
well done on the job

CJ hope that your ok and the soreness is easing

LilC hope your ok  coming your way

Maria any news from HFEA

Miranda lol at you going down in your cossie!
that website is www.photobucket.com for resizing pics and popping them on posts

I dont like this weather cold then hot and theres not much ventilation in our place so got fan on full got a bit of a headache 

Willows flat out 
dh should finish at 2 but said he may work til 6 and cant get a hold of him to find out i think i may go for a afternoon snooze try and shift this headache

really need some shopping in as nowt to eat here but little point doing a weekly shop as thurs we will either have takeaway or go out and friday we are away for the weekend to my parents caravan for my birthday

love to all
Em

/links


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Right, let's give this a go: Here's the back garden when we moved in...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

And now...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

The front was like this...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

And is now like this...


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Miranda the pics look lovely, you have done a fantastic job of the garden, give your self a big clap 

    

You live in a bungalow just like me. Great not having stairs. But not so great on where you can hide your mess   and if you hoover it has to be throughout the home everytime.  

So what are going to do this week end? finally relax?

mitch
xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Very Nice Miranda!!

(in the last picture your dog looks like he has a plant sprouting out of his bottom!  )

You have got a Charlie angel in your garden!! The sleeping one is almost the same as the angel that sleeps under Charlies tree xx

Have you not got any that show of your sandpit pergola?

You have a lovely view out the back of your house!  We used to have a bungalow with a huge garden - you'd have loved it - we never did anything with it though was just grass from front to back 

Em- enjoy your nap....think I may have one too (what? I am 30 this year   getting old)

Catch you all later

Nic x


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Miranda,

WOW those pictures are lovely ..... Where do u live again

Well Lena called me she said that she is in the process of matching me now She asked what my job Involves So i told her she said she will get back to me  Is this normal for them to ask this She said the recipient didn't know what it was??

I'm popping into town I will be back later..

Julie


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Miranda

WOW   , your garden is fab - and your doggies are cute  

Why do they need to know what job you do Julie ?? 

Em  hope you have a nice nap - i am jealous and could really do with one .

work has been hideous today -  feel very uncomfortable and  have noticed blood ( old ) when went to toilet - is this normal ?

will do more personals later !!! 

cj xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Weird! It must be just something your potential recipient wanted to know? I never got asked. But then I think I put it on my green form.

We live in a village called Maiden Newton, between Dorchester and Yeovil - great village!

Nic, is that the angel sleeping on his side? I love that one. I have another cherub, staring thoughtfully into the pond, and a big one of the god of wine - of course! 
Did I not put one of the pergola in?

Hang on...










See the big spiky plant? The formium? I got that from the dump the other day!!!


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Miranda - thats better!! yep the angel sleeping on his side.  Why on earth did someone throw that plant away?? aah bless you rehoming it!

Cj - Doesnt sound like the blood is anything to worry about but you may want to check with the Lister - should put your mind at rest.  Your probably still feeling the effects of the aneasthetic (making you sleepy still) when have you got ET?

Julie - we were asked at our initial consultation what job I did, what education I have.  Can't remember what else  - apart from weight although they never weighed me they took my word for it, hair colour, eye colour etc.

Nic x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya girlies!

Miranda, the garden looks gorgeous!! The pergola is lovely! Well done you! (I also thought your dog had a plant out of his bottom!!!  )

Well, am in dh's office again, waiting for him to finish so we can shoofty on down to bluewater and COLLECT MY MAC!!! YAYAYAYAYAY!! Its all ready for collection now!!

Just taken boo to tumble tots, trying to tire her out! She is slightly bigger than the other kiddies there, so she will be better suited to the gymbobs in september when she goes to BIG school   I have to have a moan though, every single flipping woman in there, either had a huge bump or had several babies with them.  

Rambling. 

Julie, its strange that they asked you what job you had! I was asked what qualifications I had the first time, and if I went to college! (This was before I got to the green form stage!) still, I suppose they want to make sure we arent into some strange things!! Dont worry about chasing them hun! Although I would say to expect to be on this packet of pill for 2 weeks, as thats the min you can be on it to get a period, which is what you need. So hope that relaxes you a bit. 

Nic, god things going fast for you eh! Is all this happening in June or July?? 

CJ, hope you ok hun, old blood is probably nothing to worry about but give them a shout if you are worried. ET is tomorrow isnt it? Good luck!

Em, glad Willow is home hun! I liked the positive thinking, thanks!! This job will fit it perfect with tx, pregnancy and babies as I am virtually self employed!! Oooh, sounds so posh! (Shame its not the wages Miranda worked out yesterday for me!!! ) How you feeling? Hope your Dad had some good news? 

Start work tomorrow!! I have 82 mins of audio to type, which is going to take roughly 8 hours, so should be fun!! 

I'll be back later!!! When dh gets the internet connected back up and everything is ready!!!

xxxx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hiya everyone sorry not been around for a while been busy packing for holiday we go 2morro so all ready now so excited don't think I'll sleep tonight lol. 

went for my scan today and we have to little babies with very strong heart beats so everything is going well, have tried to take a pic of the scan pic they gave me but can't get it to look good   they both looked great thou lady who did my scan was very interested in my experience of egg sharing at the lister she runs a support group at my local hospital for couple having fertility problems and said my story will be good as it has a really good out come. she did say thou that she had heard that the lister is one of the best fertility hospitals but also that it's a very busy hospital and you can feel that you are herded around a bit!!!!!! i did tell her thou that i agreed that it is very busy but i was looked after very well and did not feel like cattle!!!!

anyway I've had a quick read at all the posts great that you got the job Kate congrats 

Miranda your garden looks fab your so lucky to have those really nice views i look on to other pepoles houses!!!!!

Julie hope your feeling better now I'm sure you'll get through your 2ww just try and do lot's to distract your mind 

hello to everyone hope all's going well for you must dash now so if don't talk to you b4 2morro I'll catch up with you in 2 weeks time 

lot's of love and stuff allyson xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yaroo! Kate's (nearly) back!

Think I might go get some wine to celebrate...

Honestly, what on earth was I DOING getting up at 6am on a holday? The day's been soooo loooong...

There was a 12ft swimming pool on Freecycle today, and I was so tempted, but I don't have 12ft of flat ground! In my old garden I had a 15ft thing - SO nice. Only a blow up Argos job, but you could swim round and round - bliss.

Bryony often does have greenery coming out of her bottom! the pair of them love eating grass, which leads to some - ahem - _blockages _ I have to pull out!

CJ, I would have thought the blood may be from the EC - they've possibly scraped against the neck of the womb or something. It's invasive surgery, so many women seem to bleed after it, but I'd ask the nurse to put your mind at rest.

Have a great holiday, Ally!

xx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi,

I'm really worried now about why Lena would want to know more about my job?? On the information that I gave them I said I was a communctions officer and she wants to know what that involves?? I find it strange But as long as they are trying to get a match, 2 weeks I can handle on the pill

Well DP took me out for dinner 2night which was nice , maybe he is after something  Well he is not getting it!!! I'm back to work on Friday I really don't want to go back and knowing my luck I will go back to work and then my Tx will start and I will be going up to the Lister for scans but hey ho....

DP wants a cup of coffee I will be back soon I hope everyone is well??

Julie xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Julie - don't worry hun. they are probably trying to work out how intelligent you are or something silly like that.

I'm on the pill for just under two weeks now so we will probably be cycle buddies! I'll look after you don't worry!!!

Kate.....where are you...............bet shes shopping at bluewater  

Ally - glad your scan went well - have a fab holiday

Miranda - oh yes grass blockages...know them well - drives Archie mad and its really embarrassing if we are out on a walk and its dangling  

Wil try and pop back later

Nic x


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Nic,

God that made me laugh? It wont take them long ? lol..... I have just been given BB tickets again for Friday 

Ju xx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Girls

Julie I got asked what my previous job was too. I asked why I needed to answer that question. The answer given back to me was something like, some couples like that information because they want to make sure those sort of characturistic are matched too. In fact there was a question from a recipient on one of the threads in peer support. As she was worried the child might not fit into her husbands way of thinking. e.g sporty or intellegence that sort of thing. her husband was a professional kind of man and she wanted her child to be of simalar background.

I don't altogether think it necessarily needs to go as deep as that but it does. I hope that helps.

Miranda as I said earlier your garden is lovely. enjoy that glass of wine.

Hayley how did your first day go?

Nic not long to go and your holidays lucky you 

Em how were your fathers results have you heard?

Ally brilliants the bubbas are doing well, enjoy your holiday.

Maria hows you hun?

Kate brilliant your mac back, soon to be typing away again missus 

Lil c hows you pet?

CJ sounds like old blood, so try not to worry hon   good luck for this week          

Jena quiet today how you feeling?  

nothing going on today had my mate round for dinner as Dh went fishing. I have a really daft qusetion. When you go for your baseline scan, you still have af don't you, so is the scan internal? 

mitch
xx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Just noticed how bad my grammar is. don't laugh especially me talking on intelligence.   
x


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Mitch,

Thanks for that I just don't understand why the recipients would want that?

Julie xx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Evening ladies,

Blimey you lot talk!!    , I will try to keep up..... so don't be offended if i forget something/someone!!!  

Kate - Congratulations on your job!!! Have you bought some work clothes whilst at bluewater?? Excellent excuse to  

Miranda - Wow, the view from your house is beautiful!!! So's the garden, and thats coming from someone who couldn't be further from green fingered!!! I have to tell you a story, my mum gave me some house plants once, baby ones, and told me to put them on the window sill, so i did - outside!!!!!   

Ally - Glad scan went well, enjoy your holiday  

Em - How are you feeling? Any news on your dad?

Nic - It will be great for Julie if you tx together, she can bug you all the way   

Julie - Get your butt down to BB and make us famous!!!!!   

CJ - I had old blood after e/c, but as someone has already suggested, call them to put your mind at rest  

Helen - Hi, are you ok?

Mitch - Staying with your sis will be cheaper and less stressful huh, otherwise that is a LOT of travelling!!!!

Maria - Have you found out where you stand yet? 

Now i am pretty sure i got everyone!!!

As for me..... Well, today is dh birthday and i had to make him a special dinner.....because....... i had no choice but to ignore his birthday this morning as i hadn't got him a present or written out his card, now i know its not like i didnt have any prior notice...its because i went into town yesterday with every intention of getting him something......but couldnt really find anything and met my mate and drunk cappucinos instead   , so he went to work thinking i had forgotton all about it.....but i made him a yummy dinner complete with birthday cake (cos i felt guilty).....

Question: How do i get my dog, who is a springer spaniel to stop thinking he is a lap dog?? He is TOO big to laying on the back of sofas and sitting on laps!!!!!!   

Anyhoo, Julie is pestering me on msn so i better go........ speak soon

Love Jena xxxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

See, i crossed post 4 bloody times.......


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

evening all

I had a lovely nap altho dh was supposed to work til 6 and was home early 

I still have the headache but have managed to eat something

Willow had a lovely snooze!

You have been busy  this afternoon

I am at work tomorrow so will catch up tomorrow afternoon/evening  

Oh forgot to say that dad had his tests today
mums not happy because the after care was rubbish his appt was 1130 and he got a call at 5pm to check if he had made it home as noone saw him afterwards after 2 hrs my mum asked the radiologist if it was ok to go they said as far as we know so he never got his cup of tea and biscuits

even worse he now has to wait 2 weeks for the results bless him
hes had a snooze this afternoon and is recovering ok

Em


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

THats good atleast he is at home resting now Em....and you snoozing the day away with willow as well,
My dog is not talking to me at the moment. She punishes me if I go out on my own  

mitch
x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

New home ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=98509.new#new

Happy chatting

Em


----------

